# FPS in Oblivion/Oblivion Tweaking (w/ Optimized Oblivion File from Ketxxx! Pg. 20)



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2006)

Currently, I'm getting about 40 FPS in The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion in the dungeons and sewers. Would it drop much more than that (10+ FPS) when I reach outside? I just got the game on Friday, and just started playing today. So, yeah, I'm still in the dungeon, getting 40+ FPS. But my settings for it are 1024x768, and everything else is either "On", "High", or 3/4 of the slider to the right. Should I lower these for better FPS in the outside area?

My current system specs are:
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2.67Ghz
GeIL Ultra Platinum DDR 400 @ DDR 445
ATI Radeon X800XL @ 441/540 w/ EMT (5900 3DMark05)

Should I overclock more to get better performance, and also lower settings in Oblivion?

Thanks,
-Azn


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 10, 2006)

In the time you typed that you could have played untill you're outside and have known...

There is a framedrop outside though, not sure how big it'll be, going outside is the best way to find out.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, but I'm doing MLG games for Halo 2...so I can't really see.

But anyways, does anyone here know what I should do?


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 10, 2006)

Even if it does get 10 less, down to 30, you should just leave it as is. as long as it doenst get below 25fps you should be right, because at about 25 is where you start to slightly see the lag.

If it does get below 25, id say just lower the settings a little bit, or turn something that you dont mind off


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2006)

Buy a X1950 and problem solved.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 10, 2006)

lmao cus we all have $700 AUD in our back pockets 

...I think my entire system would only be worth like 1k AUD


----------



## JC316 (Oct 10, 2006)

I get 20-30 in town, 30-40 outside, 60-80 in dungeons and indoors. I have everything maxed with the shawdows off as they are useless.


----------



## Track (Oct 10, 2006)

JC316 said:


> I get 20-30 in town, 30-40 outside, 60-80 in dungeons and indoors. I have everything maxed with the shawdows off as they are useless.




What abt the forest?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 10, 2006)

i could run this game pretty decently (19+ in forests) with my gto2 @ 10x7 with grass 3/4, shadows up 1bar, trees all the way, distance all the way, and then a bunch of speed minded adjustments

worked nice, except when i was in a forest and crested a hill and looked over all of cyrodil - that was a hit oof


----------



## JC316 (Oct 10, 2006)

Track said:


> What abt the forest?



Forests I get 40-60 deoending if there are enemies around.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2006)

What are settings that really decrease performance? I'm almost outside!!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> What are settings that really decrease performance? I'm almost outside!!!



Open your Oblivion.ini file found in the saved game folder in My Documents, edit the MinGrassSize and increase its value to 120 or even 150, that should give you a good boost in the forest area.

I also disable shadows on grass, altough I leave all other settings maxed, one other thing that may help in the forest is decreasing the size of the texture map trees uses for shadows, there's an entry in the .ini file for doing it, I decreased from 512 or something to 256, or even try 128 if that doesn't help too much, you won't notice much of a difference in the IQ, but you may squeeze 1~2 more FPS from this tweak.

There's a mod that significally improves the FPS at forest areas, by reducing the amount of polygons used to render the grass (grass it seems, is the biggest FPS killer while being outside for this game), you can find it here:

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionMods.Detail&id=1479

Some ppl are experimenting with mods that reduce the overall amount of polygons used in Oblivion, without sacrificing the IQ it seems, I haven't tried any of those mods yet, as they seem to have too many bugs at their current versions, feel free to check from time to time on their progress, as this will enhance your performance by a great margin hopefully.

Finally, if you are into using mods, I could recommend some I use in my game, especially Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul 1.31, the Unofficial Oblivion Patch 1.4, Oblivion Stereo Overhaul, Parallax Mapping for all Textures (almost 1GB download), enchanced LOD textures for the long distance terrains (about 200MBs of them), and Natural Environments for an overall enhanced IQ while being outside, get them all here:

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/

Here's a list of recommended mods as well, unfortunately, as of August 25, it has been discontinued by the author, but you can still find some gems there:

http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=515789

After using these tweaks, I can play with all settings maxed (all sliders at max), except for shadows on grass, at 1024x768 using HDR (no FSAA of course), and getting 60~80 FPS indoors, 30~35 at cities (except for Cheydinhal and Skingrad, which always are on the lower 20s in my system), and 25~30 FPS while being in heavily forested areas.

Btw, be prepared for a feast for your eyes once you go out there  I spent about 10 minutes just gazing and drooling at the sunset near Imperial City once I got outside the first dungeon, even my wife was sitting by my side amazed by the show  

Hope this helps 

EDIT: Almost forgot, be sure to check this guide for a lot of tips on tweaking Oblivion, it is a must! 

http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_1.html


----------



## Seany1212 (Oct 10, 2006)

well my x1900xt runs it quite nicely, but yea that grass is a killer, i normally get around 80-90fps maxed until grass then it drops to 50-70


----------



## Track (Oct 10, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Forests I get 40-60 deoending if there are enemies around.



 
The forests are supposed to be the wrost! If u get 50 in town, ud get 20 in the forests.
So how can u get 60 in the forests and 30 in town?


----------



## Track (Oct 10, 2006)

Seany1212 said:


> well my x1900xt runs it quite nicely, but yea that grass is a killer, i normally get around 80-90fps maxed until grass then it drops to 50-70



How much do u think i would get with an X1900XT @ 750/1625 and a P4 Prescott @3.5Ghz?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Track said:


> The forests are supposed to be the wrost! If u get 50 in town, ud get 20 in the forests.
> So how can u get 60 in the forests and 30 in town?



Yes, I don't buy that either, by Ultra I asume you mean FSAA (which is set at 4X by default at Ultra) and perhaps even HDR, but even top of the line SLI and Crossfire systems are brought the their knees when playing Oblivion at 1600x1200 and everything maxed out when traveling and fighting at forest areas, how come a single 1800XT can outperform dual 7900GTX and dual 1900XT systems?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 10, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes, I don't buy that either, even top of the line SLI and Crossfire systems are brought the their knees when playing Oblivion at 1600x1200 and everything maxed out when traveling and fighting at forest areas, how come a single 1800XT can outperform dual 7900GTX and dual 1900XT systems?



Cause the 1800Xt is THE Oblivion card! as you have rightly pointed out it even betters the 1900xt, it's about the cards architecture/rendering processes so I am told, just a different way of doing things that happens to just fit in well with this particular games architecture.

Nice to see you again Warlock, have not seen you around in a while.


----------



## Track (Oct 10, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Cause the 1800Xt is THE Oblivion card! as you have rightly pointed out it even betters the 1900xt, it's about the cards architecture/rendering processes so I am told, just a different way of doing things that happens to just fit in well with this particular games architecture.
> 
> Nice to see you again Warlock, have not seen you around in a while.



Thats a joke.
The X1900 series is THE card for Oblivion because of its shaders, this is a known fact.
The X1800 cards and the 7900 and 7800 cards cant compare, for they have half of the shader power of an X1900 at best.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Cause the 1800Xt is THE Oblivion card! as you have rightly pointed out it even betters the 1900xt, it's about the cards architecture/rendering processes so I am told, just a different way of doing things that happens to just fit in well with this particular games architecture.
> 
> Nice to see you again Warlock, have not seen you around in a while.



Woah! that's surprising, if that's the case and seeing you have an X1800 too, I guess I have to believe that claim, though the disparity in FPS between forest areas and cities that Track cited still puzzles me  

Btw, it's nice to see you too Tatty, I've been busy taking the final test for my dental license, and lately at work these past months, I've been checking on the forum from time to time, though I didn't have the time to post, until I saw the Dark Ride fund raiser thread, now that I have a bit more free time I can post again, at least until my license is in the mail and I have to go to the US again, but it's nice to be here again  How have you been doing lately buddy? I can see you've been busy updating your rig


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2006)

15th Warlock, if I do the tweaks/mods you listed earlier, even if I get more FPS, will image quality lower by a lot?

Btw, what do you get in 3DMark05?


----------



## Track (Oct 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> 15th Warlock, if I do the tweaks/mods you listed earlier, even if I get more FPS, will image quality lower by a lot?
> 
> Btw, what do you get in 3DMark05?



Unless u lower the Pixel/Vertex shaders used in the game, u should pretty much not have to worry abt IQ.. but i dont know abt that polygon reduction thing..


----------



## JC316 (Oct 10, 2006)

No, Ultra is what it set itself to when it deteced the settings. Towns really kill my performance, forests don't. I have everything maxed with shadow sliders off, HDR and no AA 1280x1024. My sig needs to be updated. I am not a liar, if I was I would say that I got 10K on 3dmark05 at stock speeds.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> 15th Warlock, if I do the tweaks/mods you listed earlier, even if I get more FPS, will image quality lower by a lot?
> 
> Btw, what do you get in 3DMark05?



Well, the MinGrassSize tweak will decrease the size and density of the grass, and the shadow texture map tweak for the trees will make the shadows at a long distance look less detailed, but the other mods (better LOD textures, parallax scrolling textures and Natural Environments) will certainly make your game look a LOT better, thought these have an impact on framerate.

By mixing these tweaks/mods you can find a balance between good performance and great IQ, remember you don't need a lot of FPS when playing Oblivion, though there are certain situations when the framerate may get as low as 18~22 FPS (like when fighting many creatures around the Oblivion gates in the forests) but it isn't as distracting as you would think.

What is distracting for me is how Oblivion handles memory, even with 2 GBs of RAM you'll get lots of loading from the HDD as the game streams the landscape, dunno about any tweak that improves this situation yet.

I've tried changing some .ini settings that are supposed to be related to how the game handles caching of the landscape, but even after heavy tweaking I still get this stuttering from time to time. I've read that even ppl with 4GBs of RAM have the same problem, it has to do with the way the Oblivion engine handles the memory unfortunately.

I get about 5500 marks at 3dMark05 and about 2800 at '06


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't seem to find the "MiniGrassSize" anywhere?

Hopefully my X800XL will run it fine outside, I get about 5900 in 3DMark05.

Oh yeah, should I try all of those mods/tweaks that you showed me? Even the ones I have to DL in the links?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I can't seem to find the "MiniGrassSize" anywhere?



Look for this line:

iMinGrassSize=

Try to set it a 120 or more, be warned, too high a value will make grass look very small and sparce, also, remember to use the Low Poly Grass mod link I mentioned too 

The other tweak is this: 

iShadowMapResolution=1024

Try with 512, 256 or even 128.

There are tweaks that will improve the memory management, water LOD, and even some tweaks are supposed to enhance performance on HT/Dual Core systems, please remember to read this guide:

http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_1.html

You'll find these and many other tweaks there, I'm sure it'll help you a lot


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Hopefully my X800XL will run it fine outside, I get about 5900 in 3DMark05.
> 
> Oh yeah, should I try all of those mods/tweaks that you showed me? Even the ones I have to DL in the links?



I'm sure your card will do fine 

About the mods, well, one aspect of the PC version of Oblivion that makes it a lot better than current and future console versions, is the growing community of modders, I invite you to try the mods I mentioned, some of them will greatly enhance the IQ, and some others will enhance the gameplay, give you new quests, and even fix some of the bugs the official patch didn't fix!

One more thing, be sure to enable Anisotropic Filtering in your display control panel, Oblivion doesn't have an option for this, and it will make the textures look a LOT better, not as washed as the default settings make them appear. This settings will lower your framerate, but I cannot stress enough for you how much of the Oblivion experience you'll miss if you don't do it, besides, you'll find that playing at about 25 FPS in Oblivion isn't so bad, it's an RPG after all 

I know the cheer amount of mods available may appear overwhelming for you at first, but I cannot begin to tell you how much this mods enhance the game, or how many more hours of gameplay this mods may add to your Oblivion experience (I currently am at over 110 hours of gameplay, and have barely even touched the main quest ), I suggest you try at least the mods I mentioned, you can always turn them off if you don't like them.

Cheers.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2006)

When I apply it, do I save?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 10, 2006)

Track said:


> Thats a joke.
> The X1900 series is THE card for Oblivion because of its shaders, this is a known fact.
> The X1800 cards and the 7900 and 7800 cards cant compare, for they have half of the shader power of an X1900 at best.



No, its not. The X1800 renders things differently internally to the X1900.

azn: Oblivion just isnt that great for performance, there are a lot of areas that should of been tweaked\optimised, but just wernt. by far the biggest gain to be had is adjust the grass, with a lot of grass around, you can easily lose 30-40FPS. Try and find a mod reducing grass polygon count.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> When I apply it, do I save?



You referring to the .ini file? Yes, it is safe to do so.

As with any other game, you should make a backup copy of the original .ini just in case.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2006)

15th Warlock, I can't download the mods because I have to have an account to FilePlanet to download it. Is there another way, or similar mod?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 10, 2006)

Track said:


> Thats a joke.
> The X1900 series is THE card for Oblivion because of its shaders, this is a known fact.
> The X1800 cards and the 7900 and 7800 cards cant compare, for they have half of the shader power of an X1900 at best.



I'll try and dig out the review, working on your theory then a 1900GT would beat the 1800XT in Oblivion? shaders aint everything you know, let me look and I'll get back to you.
Edit:  Ok have not found the review yet (I read it about 4 months ago), just to blow your theory whilst i continue looking, have a look at the link which is testing various cards in Oblivion for FPS, check out the High res 1600x1200 Average framerates between an XTX of all things (not just the XT), you know, the one with all those shaders you talked about that blew everything away, then look at the 7900GTX average framerate, the 7900GTX beating the 1900XTX  by 1 FPS is nothing of course but this is an XTX and your claim was that the XT would "Blow away" the 7900/7800 series.

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1947845,00.asp

I will continue looking for the review comparing the 1900xt against the 1800XT, found one that put the 1800XT ahead of the 1900GT already, ohhh and does the 1900GT not have more shaders?  I will get back to you when I find it, might not be till tomorrow as I am in the UK and its late.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> 15th Warlock, I can't download the mods because I have to have an account to FilePlanet to download it. Is there another way, or similar mod?



15th Warlock, can you answer that?^


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> 15th Warlock, I can't download the mods because I have to have an account to FilePlanet to download it. Is there another way, or similar mod?



Tried to send the file to you using a PM, but I can't, dunno if I can post it here, if this is against the rules please erase this and send me a PM with your email address.

View attachment P1D_LowPoly_Grass_v10.zip

You can also download mods from this website:

http://www.tessource.net/

They require you to register for large file downloads, but it is very easy and should work if you don't want to register an account on FilePlanet and you want to download other mods.

EDIT:



Azn Tr14dZ said:


> 15th Warlock, can you answer that?^



That's what I was doing


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Edit:  Ok have not found the review yet (I read it about 4 months ago), just to blow your theory whilst i continue looking, have a look at the link which is testing various cards in Oblivion for FPS, check out the High res 1600x1200 Average framerates between an XTX of all things (not just the XT), you know, the one with all those shaders you talked about that blew everything away, then look at the 7900GTX average framerate, the 7900GTX beating the 1900XTX  by 1 FPS is nothing of course but this is an XTX and your claim was that the XT would "Blow away" the 7900/7800 series.
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1947845,00.asp
> 
> I will continue looking for the review comparing the 1900xt against the 1800XT, found one that put the 1800XT ahead of the 1900GT already, ohhh and does the 1900GT not have more shaders?  I will get back to you when I find it, might not be till tomorrow as I am in the UK and its late.



That I wasn't expecting, what with all the ppl saying the X1900XTX totally beats the 7900GTX in Oblivion, guess a little research and some benchmarks can bust many myths you find at tech forums these days  

EDIT: Tatty, doesn't the benchmark you quote have the X1800XT featured as well? I see there are framerate averages for X1800XT in those charts as well and its averages seem to be below the X1900XTX averages.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol...

Well, I did the MinGrassSize tweak, placing it to 120. The ShadowMapResolution is at 512, but I might try lowering to 256 later. I also downloaded that file from www.tessource.net. It says that it lowers from 20 poly's to 8 poly's on grasses. I might also try other mods/tweaks as listed in tweakguides.com. 

Anything else?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Lol...
> 
> Well, I did the MinGrassSize tweak, placing it to 120. The ShadowMapResolution is at 512, but I might try lowering to 256 later. I also downloaded that file from www.tessource.net. It says that it lowers from 20 poly's to 8 poly's on grasses. I might also try other mods/tweaks as listed in tweakguides.com.
> 
> Anything else?



I think you're good to go, don't be afraid, step outside, you'll love it


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2006)

I still need to go through the sewers...damn I'm slow. It's so hard to stay away from Halo 2 on Xbox Live!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I still need to go through the sewers...damn I'm slow. It's so hard to stay away from Halo 2 on Xbox Live!!



LOL, been there, done that  

You may want to try the Natural Environments mod later, but for the moment just relax and enjoy the view


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2006)

Enjoy what view? I'm in the sewers, against some goblins and getting infinite rat meat! Ahh...I'll get there eventually...thanks for the help man, and reading on those sites you showed me gave me a lot of info. I'll be checking my FPS with FRAPS, and I'll tell you what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Enjoy what view? I'm in the sewers, against some goblins and getting infinite rat meat! Ahh...I'll get there eventually...thanks for the help man, and reading on those sites you showed me gave me a lot of info. I'll be checking my FPS with FRAPS, and I'll tell you what happens. Thanks again.



I meant the view outside the sewers once you get through them lol  

Glad you found the links useful, hope you enjoy your Oblivion experience as much as I do 

Btw, you don't need FRAPS to check the FPS in Oblivion, just type "tdt" at the console which you can access by pressing "~", it'll display a FPS counter on the upper left corner of your screen (or was it the upper right? I can't remember, it's been a long time since I used that command)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2006)

But I trust FRAPS more

EDIT: Hey! I get around 90 +/- FPS indoors in Sewers/Dungeons...wow. But I think the main thing that helped was turning Vsync off...And I'm sure your tweaks mods helped a lot too. Wow, it runs all smooth now, and when I'm against goblins and such, it doesn't lag or slow down to 20 FPS...thanks a lot!


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 10, 2006)

a lil ot, but im trying to find a mod for oblivion that adds houselights when ppl are in but i cant find it, assist anyone?


----------



## Track (Oct 10, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> I'll try and dig out the review, working on your theory then a 1900GT would beat the 1800XT in Oblivion? shaders aint everything you know, let me look and I'll get back to you.
> Edit:  Ok have not found the review yet (I read it about 4 months ago), just to blow your theory whilst i continue looking, have a look at the link which is testing various cards in Oblivion for FPS, check out the High res 1600x1200 Average framerates between an XTX of all things (not just the XT), you know, the one with all those shaders you talked about that blew everything away, then look at the 7900GTX average framerate, the 7900GTX beating the 1900XTX  by 1 FPS is nothing of course but this is an XTX and your claim was that the XT would "Blow away" the 7900/7800 series.
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1947845,00.asp
> ...



The X1900GT wouldnt beat the 7900 GTX because it has less texture/pixel fill.
The X1900XT = X1900XTX.

The X1800XT cannot beat the X1900XT but it can beat the 1900GT because it has more texture and pixel fill?
Understand? Feel free to leave more questions.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 11, 2006)

^^ Interesting  how you ignore the fact i pointed out about the X1800XT core internally rendering slightly differently to the X1900XT core


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 11, 2006)

Track you need to listen, and things on paper doesn't always make it better.


----------



## Track (Oct 11, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Track you need to listen, and things on paper doesn't always make it better.



Alright then, im listening.
Make ur point.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 11, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> But I trust FRAPS more
> 
> EDIT: Hey! I get around 90 +/- FPS indoors in Sewers/Dungeons...wow. But I think the main thing that helped was turning Vsync off...And I'm sure your tweaks mods helped a lot too. Wow, it runs all smooth now, and when I'm against goblins and such, it doesn't lag or slow down to 20 FPS...thanks a lot!



Great! I forgot to tell you about turning V-Sync off, lol, it helps a lot. Good to hear the tweaks helped you as well, but the difference will be greater while being outside 



Ketxxx said:


> a lil ot, but im trying to find a mod for oblivion that adds houselights when ppl are in but i cant find it, assist anyone?



Try this:

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionMods.Detail&id=1662

And this:

http://www.tescreens.be/oblivionmodwiki/index.php/Cities_Alive_at_Night

But these only turn on the lights in the cities at night as far as i know, dunno if the scripts are dependent of ppl being inside a house or not, hope this helps.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> That I wasn't expecting, what with all the ppl saying the X1900XTX totally beats the 7900GTX in Oblivion, guess a little research and some benchmarks can bust many myths you find at tech forums these days
> 
> EDIT: Tatty, doesn't the benchmark you quote have the X1800XT featured as well? I see there are framerate averages for X1800XT in those charts as well and its averages seem to be below the X1900XTX averages.



yes it does but that is not the review I was reading, I happened to come across that one whilst trying to find this damn thing, the one I was reading some 4 months ago tested the 7900GT, 1900XT and the 1800XT all were ONLY done in 1024x768 and 1280x1024 resolutions and showed framerates in both resolutions, each without and with AA/AF enabled, they combined the averages of the 4 tests to score, they called it a "real world" test as their claim was that most gamers game at those 2 resolutions, I am not saying I agree with that theory but it def put the 1800 ahead by the slimmest of margins.

My point in posting that review was that i dont mind being shown to be wrong (and if I can find this damn review then I'll have to shut up and admit defeat!) but not to spurious claoms that say that the 7900 series cards "cannot compete" because of shaders which clearly is not the case.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2006)

Track said:


> The X1900GT wouldnt beat the 7900 GTX because it has less texture/pixel fill.
> The X1900XT = X1900XTX.
> 
> The X1800XT cannot beat the X1900XT but it can beat the 1900GT because it has more texture and pixel fill?
> Understand? Feel free to leave more questions.




Cannot understand your point here, the link shows that the 7900GTX BEATS the 1900XTX in Oblivion and therefore disproves your claim that because they have so many more shaders "7900 series cards cannot compete" my point was that shaders aint everything, it depends on the game engine/rendering method/sequence etc etc

I admit I still have to find the article that I read to support my statement (as in put up or shut up) and I dont actually mind being proved wrong by anyone but your statement of "its a joke" clearly is a joke, depending on the game mechanics pixel pipelines can do their thing and in Oblivion that clearly is the case hence why the 7900GTX wins and is not "Blown Away", there are many games out there where in fact the shaders would play a greater role and would beat the GTX but not in this one.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 11, 2006)

The grass is what lags me out sometimes...  On high, it works great at a smooth 50fps avg.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 11, 2006)

It's running so smooth....but I'm still in Sewers/Dungeon. And I have TKD soon, so I don't think I'll reach outside. But tonight, I'll let all of you know how it's going...but damn, 90 FPS inside...happy happy happy!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 11, 2006)

*Update:*
Well, I just got past the sewers a while ago, and it looks so great outside. I get about 40-50 FPS outside, in the heavily forested/grassed areas, which I think is OK. In Weynon Priory, about 50-60 FPS (~70 Indoors). And in Kvatch, it was around 40-60 FPS, since there were enemies, and the Oblivion Gate was open, and lots of effects etc. The game is so fun. I didn't realize that it would be this fun in the beginning already. An excellent game to follow Morrowind. And I just wanted to lok at the scenery, so instead of Quick Traveling to Weynon Priory, I just walked there, yes walk, not run.


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2006)

starting is great, but the middle is boring, and the ending is good...


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 11, 2006)

i havent got it *yet* but i heard that its a mad game, graphics are awesome, but no where near as big as the original morrowind


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 11, 2006)

Yup, great game so far.

And for me, that's how all games are, fun in beggining, gets a little slow/boring in the middle, and then fun again in the end. But the Grand Theft Auto games were always fun no matter what.


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2006)

GTA is great for its single player and story line...but most ppl who played it says it sux becuase then just screw around.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 11, 2006)

i liked GTA a lot, but got annoying with those missions you couldnt beat


----------



## JC316 (Oct 11, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> i havent got it *yet* but i heard that its a mad game, graphics are awesome, but no where near as big as the original morrowind



PFFT!!! I don't know who says that, but they are wrong. Oblivion is HUGE, it may not be the same sixe as morrowind, but still huge.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 11, 2006)

hey there azn,if you liked the gta series,ave a look at just cause..


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2006)

All this Oblivion talk, I am going to have to dust my copy off and get playing again, I got to Mid game and started to get a bit bored so have not played for about 2 months.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 11, 2006)

JC316 said:


> PFFT!!! I don't know who says that, but they are wrong. Oblivion is HUGE, it may not be the same sixe as morrowind, but still huge.



lol i quote from him "Its a great game, but its probably just bigger than half of the original morrowind, not in gigs, in gameplay "


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 11, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> All this Oblivion talk, I am going to have to dust my copy off and get playing again, I got to Mid game and started to get a bit bored so have not played for about 2 months.



Then download Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul, it changes far too many things to list, and makes the game more challenging, I was starting to get bored too, but after installing OOO it breathed new life into Oblivion: New quests, new enemies, new factions, new weapons and armors, new wildlife, revised levels for all NPCs, new economy dynamics, as I said before, the list of changes is too extense to mention all of it.


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> All this Oblivion talk, I am going to have to dust my copy off and get playing again, I got to Mid game and started to get a bit bored so have not played for about 2 months.



same with me... DM FTW


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 11, 2006)

ktr, I showed you to Dark Messiah, you should be thanking me!

And Tatty One, many are saying that it gets boring in the middle. But there are so many mods to extend gameplay. For now, I'm just doing the story, but later, I'm in for a treat. I haven't downloaded the mods yet, but I know exactly where to go, and what to get, thanks to 15th Warlock.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> ktr, I showed you to Dark Messiah, you should be thanking me!
> 
> And Tatty One, many are saying that it gets boring in the middle. But there are so many mods to extend gameplay. For now, I'm just doing the story, but later, I'm in for a treat. I haven't downloaded the mods yet, but I know exactly where to go, and what to get, thanks to 15th Warlock.



think I'll be following you down that path!  I'll dust her off for a session at the weekend.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 11, 2006)

Yup...it's great.

Where did you end last?


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2006)

i knew about DM before you "showed me"...lol


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh...there was another kid "I showed"...forgot who it was though.

I have to go through the Oblivion gate in Kvash...do I have to?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm in the Oblivion Tower now, where I have to go to the top I believe.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I'm in the Oblivion Tower now, where I have to go to the top I believe.



I think thats where I was when I jacked it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, oblivion gates sure are a pain in the ass, After closing 4 or 5 of them, I prefer to dedicate myself to the many sidequests available through all of Cyrodil, and after I get tired I will go back to the main quest, in the mean time, I keep leveling up my lvl. 45 knight that can take on almost any foe on all of Tamriel without  breaking a sweat


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm currently level....1. yeah, I know.

Oh yeah, what do I do on top of the Oblivion Tower?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 12, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I'm currently level....1. yeah, I know.
> 
> Oh yeah, what do I do on top of the Oblivion Tower?



Lvl. 1? Whoa, you are flying through the main quest aren't you 

You'll gain levels very fast, you'll see, just one thing, remember to use some other skills beside your main skills so you get a lot bonus points every time you level up, otherwise it's very hard to upgrade your stats at higher levels.

Once you reach the top get the flaming sigil stone floating near the ceiling to close the oblivion gate.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 13, 2006)

hello guys,i just put oblivion back in last nite.boy does it run sweet with this 7900gs.

ati tools is passing the scan test with my ram at 925mhz/1850mhz


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 13, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> hello guys,i just put oblivion back in last nite.boy does it run sweet with this 7900gs.
> 
> ati tools is passing the scan test with my ram at 925mhz/1850mhz



Great! That's some nice mem OC for a card with GDDR3 btw


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 13, 2006)

very nice indeed


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 13, 2006)

If only you could unlock the pipes on those cards then they would truly rocket!  There's a project for us!


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 13, 2006)

and heres me playing on a 6800gt and not having crap fps issues  tho it does slow down a bit in massive forest areas with dense shadows, trees, grass, wildlife...you get the idea 

btw i have some texture mods but they dont "work". ideas? i cant stand the shitty low res textures for "far off" landscape, it looks crap and really destroys the whole point in travelling the world map manually.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 13, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> and heres me playing on a 6800gt and not having crap fps issues  tho it does slow down a bit in massive forest areas with dense shadows, trees, grass, wildlife...you get the idea
> 
> btw i have some texture mods but they dont "work". ideas? i cant stand the shitty low res textures for "far off" landscape, it looks crap and really destroys the whole point in travelling the world map manually.



Have you tried turning on Aniso? The distant LOD textures mod won't work without aniso, try setting it at 8x or 4x at least.

If you installed the latest patch you need to run an archive invalidation update on all mods released before the patch for these mods to work, read here:

http://cs.elderscrolls.com/constwiki/index.php/Oblivion_Mods_FAQ#Archive_Invalidation


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 13, 2006)

tried it. still isnt working. distant textures still look like something a 5 year old with a crayon has done.  if i could take a screenshot id show u what i mean, but there doesnt appear to be a screen capture key


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

Try FRAPS, or the TPU capture utility.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 13, 2006)

and where do i get the tpu capture utility?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

from TPU maybe? Go to the download section


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 13, 2006)

i meant a linky  cant find the tpu capture utility.

ed- nvm i found it. doesnt seem to work tho....


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

Lazy:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/201


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 13, 2006)

^^edit


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

It's there.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 13, 2006)

^ edit  i said lol

i found it, but it doesnt appear to work, period. nomatter what i try. ill try a few diff key combos.

ed- nope, doesnt work in oblivion.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

Try FRAPS then, that should work beter. Or even use the one in Oblivion, you can take SS in the game itself.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 13, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> tried it. still isnt working. distant textures still look like something a 5 year old with a crayon has done.  if i could take a screenshot id show u what i mean, but there doesnt appear to be a screen capture key



Weird, are you sure you put the texture files in the Data\Textures folder?
Did you run the file invalidation proceedure with Oblivion's Mod Manager?

To take screenshots you need to enable this function in your .ini file, I don't remember the command line, but it should be very easy to find, then press Prt Sc while being in the game.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

I messed up really bad in the Tower Portal. I killed one of the harder enemies (the more develish looking ones), and then I went to the Blood Fountain, when I had full health, then more enemies attacked me from the back and I have only 1/3 health left. I feel like such a newb, now I have to go back again from my last save.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 13, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I messed up really bad in the Tower Portal. I killed one of the harder enemies (the more develish looking ones), and then I went to the Blood Fountain, when I had full health, then more enemies attacked me from the back and I have only 1/3 health left. I feel like such a newb, now I have to go back again from my last save.



Do you have the restore spell? Heal using it, you always regenerate magika, so you can keep healing and healing until your health is full again.

Next time be sure to have a lot of health potions and repair hammers before going into an Oblivion Gate.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't have any more potions.  But yes, I do have a restore spell, those never run out...do they?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 13, 2006)

Nope, in fact the more you use the stronger they will become.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

The more I use what? The stronger who will become?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 13, 2006)

The power will become stonger , everything you do builds up with use. The more potions you make the more stuff you can make. If you jump all the time, your jump will become stronger. If you use spells over and over the stonger they will become. I would say to sneak around in cities everywhere you go it builds up very fast. 

If you have 20 bucks to spare the stagy guide is worth every penny and is a 1''in think


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

I saw it, and it looks huge. But then again, there are other guides online like in GameFaqs.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 13, 2006)

True, but the gude is very helpful to have in hand. It helps you find things in all the side quest that you would never even think of.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

Inside Oblivion, I never would've thought that those Pods on the floor and hanging could've been opened until I read an online guide. So many things can be done in this game.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 13, 2006)

Just remember F-5 quick save and F-9 quick load are your friends in that game.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

Never knew that, I always pressed ESC, then SAVE, that's what I always did.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 13, 2006)

When your looking at your map hold down left shift and click on the map to set a too go spot. I think its left shift.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 13, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> Weird, are you sure you put the texture files in the Data\Textures folder?
> Did you run the file invalidation proceedure with Oblivion's Mod Manager?
> 
> To take screenshots you need to enable this function in your .ini file, I don't remember the command line, but it should be very easy to find, then press Prt Sc while being in the game.



yep. copied the entire folder, but in case something fecked up im gonna copy the files manually.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

Are you still trying to get the SS?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 13, 2006)

lol, so i just played oblivion again, and i got 19min fps in the forest near hackdirt (heavily forested) with everything maxed (cept aa ocourse) and no self shadows

i tune down ext shadows and actor and item distance to bout half each and avg 28fps in that area

everywhere else it's over 35 easy


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

So far in the beginning of the game, I haven't really struggled anywhere at all, but then again, that might change. The min. FPS I have gotten so far is 27 I believe.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 14, 2006)

trust, there will be somewhere your fps slows to a crawl  not much u can do aout it really. i personally consider myself lucky, i can play with aa and a high level of af with stuff all maxed basically and still get good fps in even the worst areas.

tweak tip: if you turn tree canopy shads on and have other shadows off u cant tell the difference  even with grass and self shadows off u still get shadows....just with better fps


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 15, 2006)

How does that Shadows thing work out? Is that what you do, Tree Canopy ON and others OFF? Also, if I set AF on in CCC, will that work since there is no AF option for Oblivion?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 15, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> How does that Shadows thing work out? Is that what you do, Tree Canopy ON and others OFF? Also, if I set AF on in CCC, will that work since there is no AF option for Oblivion?



I only turn off shadows on grass, leave all others on and maxed out.

Yes, the AF settings from your CCC will work, don`t you see the difference? It`s quite noticeable.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't use it in CCC becuase all of my games (besides Oblivion and Company of Heroes) have AF as a setting. It can mess it up if I have both on right?

Also, what about perf. gains/lossses with AF?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 15, 2006)

What's better, 2x AA, but 1024x768, or NO AA, but 1280x1024?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 15, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> What's better, 2x AA, but 1024x768, or NO AA, but 1280x1024?



Dunno, depends on your monitor's max res I think? 

I don't use FSAA, I prefer using HDR instead, and nVidia cards cannot use HDR+FSAA in Oblivion. Your card cannot render HDR in Oblivion, but there's a mod for both Ati X800 and nVidia users that makes bloom look "like" HDR, that way you get both effects (FSAA + "Fake HDR") without loosing too much performance. Will post a link once I find it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 16, 2006)

Some screenies from my system at various points of Cyrodil, at 1024x768, HDR, no FSAA, 8XAF, and  max settings (except for shadows on grass):


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 16, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> Dunno, depends on your monitor's max res I think?
> 
> I don't use FSAA, I prefer using HDR instead, and nVidia cards cannot use HDR+FSAA in Oblivion. Your card cannot render HDR in Oblivion, but there's a mod for both Ati X800 and nVidia users that makes bloom look "like" HDR, that way you get both effects (FSAA + "Fake HDR") without loosing too much performance. Will post a link once I find it.



I'm still not sure whether I should use either AA @ 1024x768 or no AA @ 1280x1024. It looks better @ 1280x1024 IMO, since it's a higher res. and it looks more "life-like", and AA 1024x768 looks smooth, but because of a lower resolution, not as "life-like". I haven't really payed too much attention but I get 35+ (going up to 70+) in Cyrodil. Not really sure which one I should use.  Also, when AF is turned on, will there be a big perf. drop? I haven't tried yet at all.

So far, everything is either maxed or at 80% of the bar. 1280x1024, 2x AA, 0 AF. Should I turn up the AA to 6x or 8x? What level is yours at?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 16, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> So far, everything is either maxed or at 80% of the bar. 1280x1024, 2x AA, 0 AF. Should I turn up the AA to 6x or 8x? What level is yours at?



No, I don't use FSAA at all, I would have to dissable HDR in order to use it and switch to Bloom lighting... 

About the AF performance drop, at 8X I lose about 10% of my 3dMark05 score, dunno how it affects games though, haven't taken benchmarks before and after


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 16, 2006)

OK, well for now, I'm keeping it at 1280x1024 no AA. But I'll take pics tomorrow with both res. and check FPS. Busy now, thanks. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## overclocker (Oct 16, 2006)

is there a demo for this game ?


----------



## ktr (Oct 16, 2006)

overclocker said:


> is there a demo for this game ?



nope.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 16, 2006)

its not one of those 'types' of games to give demos on


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 16, 2006)

Warlock, how can I take ScreenShots with Oblivion, and then upload to TPU?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 16, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Warlock, how can I take ScreenShots with Oblivion, and then upload to TPU?



Look for this oblivion.ini entry:

bAllowScreenShot=

Change its value to 1

Press Prt Sc too take the SS. The SSs will be saved in your Oblivion folder as .bmp files, convert them to .jpg and upload them here:

http://www.techpowerup.org/upload.php

Then just insert the link to image in your post


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 16, 2006)

OK, well I'll show the screenshots later, but 1280x1024 with no AA is about the same amount of FPS as 1024x768 with 2x AA. But, the thing is, even if 1024x768 has AA, it still doesn't look as good as 1280x1024 without AA. And 1280x1024 w/ AA it loses about 5 FPS outside near forested areas, and then 128x1024 w/ 2xAA and 4xAF, it loses about 10 FPS outside in Forested areas. So, I guess I'll just stick w/ 1280x1024 w/out AA. But, later, I'll post SS to show, and maybe you'll help me decide better. I'm still adjusting settings and what-not to adjust performance, since I haven't been outside too much, I might change things, maybe if I have some more FPS to spare, I'll turn on more goodies!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> OK, well I'll show the screenshots later, but 1280x1024 with no AA is about the same amount of FPS as 1024x768 with 2x AA. But, the thing is, even if 1024x768 has AA, it still doesn't look as good as 1280x1024 without AA. And 1280x1024 w/ AA it loses about 5 FPS outside near forested areas, and then 128x1024 w/ 2xAA and 4xAF, it loses about 10 FPS outside in Forested areas. So, I guess I'll just stick w/ 1280x1024 w/out AA. But, later, I'll post SS to show, and maybe you'll help me decide better. I'm still adjusting settings and what-not to adjust performance, since I haven't been outside too much, I might change things, maybe if I have some more FPS to spare, I'll turn on more goodies!



I agree, my monitor's max res is 1280x1024, and at that res I don't feel the need to use AA, as the aliasing is barely noticeable on my monitor  

Hope once a fully working "Polygone" mod is released, I can upgrade my res to 1280x1024 without loosing any performance, for the moment I have to play at 10x7 because I found that enabling HDR at any res higher than that is too taxing on my system.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2006)

heres my screenies from oblivion
with hdr,no aa-




no hdr,with aa-


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> I agree, my monitor's max res is 1280x1024, and at that res I don't feel the need to use AA, as the aliasing is barely noticeable on my monitor
> 
> Hope once a fully working "Polygone" mod is released, I can upgrade my res to 1280x1024 without loosing any performance, for the moment I have to play at 10x7 because I found that enabling HDR at any res higher than that is too taxing on my system.



Yeah, and I don't have HDR, so a move to 1280x1024 is the same as 1024x768, as long as I sacrifice AA, but I can't tell at 1280x1024.

Tigger, nice screenshots, the HDR looks nice, but I can tell the difference between AA and no AA in those two pics. I can see jagged edges on the castle's top on the HDR pic. I also see that it's about the same FPS on both as well.

Again, for me:
1280x1024 2x AA 4x AF- 25-40 FPS in heavily forested areas
1280x1024 no AA- 35-50 FPS in heavily forested areas
1024x768 2x AA no AF- 35-50 FPS in heavily forested areas

Again, this is just the beginning, and I have barely been outside too much, so I might change my settings, depending on if I need more FPS, or if I have some FPS to spare.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

Here are the images, you tell me which is better:

1280x1024 no AA






1024x768 2x AA


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2006)

tbh,i'd have to go for the 1280 no aa.bigger rez so the aa is not so noticable really and you have a larger screen area.

i must admit i get pangs of jealousy for them guys that have lots of dosh and a really top notch machine (only a little).i wish i was rich(er).


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

Same here. I've saving up now, and for Christmas, I might get an Opteron 165 Denmark Dual-Core, only $160! And there's a price drop, so maybe lower too! And then Next year, I'll get a mid-range DX10 SLI setup.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2006)

my machine is ok,but not top notch.i'm glad i got the cheap 7900gs tho'.makes all my games run at 1280x1024 all maxxed.which is nice.

i'm gonna wait till nxt year now for a connie.i like the look of that new nforce 680 board.so i'm gonna wait now till dx10 and intel quad has settled down.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

Your machine is fine IMO. Better than mine.

I heard that a 7900GS is a great card. My uncle has 2x 7900GS in SLI, and it runs great. Plays Oblivion flawlessly.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice screenies Azn Tr14dZ, I really prefer the one at 1280x1024


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought most of you guys would. Does it look like it needs any AA or AF? And also, it's at Bloom right now, and I can't seem to find the "Fake" HDR.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I thought most of you guys would. Does it look like it needs any AA or AF? And also, it's at Bloom right now, and I can't seem to find the "Fake" HDR.



No need for FSAA, AF would certainly help, and using the long distance texture LOD replacements would make those mountains look a lot better 

As promised, here's the link for the fake HDR mod:

http://www.tescreens.be/oblivionmodwiki/index.php/Fake_HDR_lighting


----------



## Track607 (Oct 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Here are the images, you tell me which is better:
> 
> 1280x1024 no AA
> 
> ...




Obviously the second one, it looks a lot better.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

Why did you make a new account?

And 15th Warlock, will the LOD Texture mod increase FPS? Or only quality?


----------



## Track607 (Oct 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Why did you make a new account?



I'm an ant on some Mod's ant hill, and he has a pretty big magnifying glass.
Just came in, threatened me and when i responed to this stupid little guy's threats he banned me for 2 weeks. He knows he has much more power than i do, but still uses it against me. What a pathetic being.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't say that to a mod. I saw what you said, and he was just trying to get back on topic. And you called him a bitch. Your fault.


----------



## Track607 (Oct 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Don't say that to a mod. I saw what you said, and he was just trying to get back on topic. And you called him a bitch. Your fault.



MY FAULT??

He comes in there and THREATENS me!! What kind of a mod does that? As if i care abt his mood. I said "bring it on", what im going to let him say that hes going to ban me and then just cower under my desk? It just sounded better with the word bitch.. what can i say i dont think of him anymore now that hes banned me for 2 freakin' weeks, thats for sure!

He was the one who was off-topic, not me.


But getting back to the topic.. TOTALLY 1024x768 with 2xAA. That looks soo cool.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 17, 2006)

Hes a MOD he can do as he pleases, and if he thinks you are posting wrong. Well its his duty to steer you in the right path, and ban you if you don't comply.


What happens with 6X?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> And 15th Warlock, will the LOD Texture mod increase FPS? Or only quality?



FPS? maybe a little decrease, not noticeable on 256MB videocards. Quality? A big difference


----------



## Track607 (Oct 17, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Hes a MOD he can do as he pleases, and if he thinks you are posting wrong. Well its his duty to steer you in the right path, and ban you if you don't comply.
> 
> 
> What happens with 6X?




Dont u see?? Thats the whole point.

He comes in here with his Gustapo atitude and does whatever he wants. He uses his powers for evil. I dont care that he "thinks" that i should be banned, what kind of country is this if 1 stupid man can convict me and send me to jail without a trial or hearing, just because he feels like it? 

You thinks mods are so great? He was the one who was posting wrong, coming in there and actually threatening me as if i care he came in or not. What gives him the right to tell me what to do or say??

Im sick of this stuff, i come here daily and contribute and now im being fought with like some kind of spammer.


----------



## Track607 (Oct 17, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> FPS? maybe a little decrease, not noticeable on 256MB videocards. Quality? A big difference



It probably wouldnt decrease ur FPS much, having a great ammount of memory bandwidth. I'm all for it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 17, 2006)

Btw, guys, did you notice that in my first screenies the default HUD was huge and invasive, and how in the last screenies it was very small and barely noticeable?

Well, you might want to try this mod, it makes your interface a lot better by making it more immersive:

http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=4109


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

I can barely see the HUD as it is, and I think making it smaller will be more harmful to me. Not saying it's a bad Mod for Oblivion, just saying for me, I can barely notice the HUD itself.

Btw, where's the Mod for the LOD texture thing? I want to test it out. Sorry for not looking myself 15th Warlock, but I'm doind my Biology essay still that was on another thread about a week ago. So, I'm doing my best to do it all.

EDIT: Also, 15th Warlock, I'm not doing the "Fake" HDR. It's dropping me quite a bit of FPS, so I won't be doing it. But still running tests and stuff now.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

Track607 said:


> Dont u see?? Thats the whole point.
> 
> He comes in here with his Gustapo atitude and does whatever he wants. He uses his powers for evil. I dont care that he "thinks" that i should be banned, what kind of country is this if 1 stupid man can convict me and send me to jail without a trial or hearing, just because he feels like it?
> 
> ...



You were kind of saying useless things.


----------



## Track607 (Oct 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> You were kind of saying useless things.



I'm the victim here! I was only joking around, jesus!

Gonna take the word of a stupd Mod over mine? For what reason? Obviously my case is far more founded.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm a Mod too, and I'm not taking his side, but people need info here, that's why they make threads and ask for help. But you were posting things that weren't of use to them.


----------



## Track607 (Oct 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I'm a Mod too, and I'm not taking his side, but people need info here, that's why they make threads and ask for help. But you were posting things that weren't of use to them.



So what? I dont have to post only on the subject at all times! I help out anyone who i can, and i can help out a lot of ppl when it comes to PC hardware, and telling me exactly how to act every second of the day is stupid. Im intitled to some degree of freedom, where i dont have to act like some sort of robot.
We all wrote off topic and i was just making a joke, wich i good at and a mod (who is supposed to be the most responsible of all of us) threatens me and explains it by saying that hes "not in the mood". Well i dont see him helping ppl, hes just loitering, trying to persecute ppl with his Gustapo nonsence and frankly i wont stand for it! Thats why i retaliated and i dont think its wrong. Stupid bully!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 17, 2006)

Here are the landscape LOD texture replacements:

http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_4.html

Good luck on your essay btw, and don't let Oblivion distract you or I'll feel guilty!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you! I'm bookmarking that page now.


----------



## Mr. Track (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, thnx 15th!

Thats awesome.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 17, 2006)

Mr. Track said:


> Wow, thnx 15th!
> 
> Thats awesome.



Glad to be of help


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok 15th Warlock, I'm registering to be a member of TES Source so that I can download big(ger) files, since they don't allow it if you're a guest. I'll be back later after I test it all out.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Ok 15th Warlock, I'm registering to be a member of TES Source so that I can download big(ger) files, since they don't allow it if you're a guest. I'll be back later after I test it all out.



Great, good luck  Remember to prepare your essay as well.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

I finished it last night, and turned it in today. Seems pretty good, hopefully the teacher will think it's good too. But, yeah, thanks for the links and everything. I'm testing out some mods and seeing how much it will look better, and how much FPS I have to sacrifice.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I finished it last night, and turned it in today. Seems pretty good, hopefully the teacher will think it's good too. But, yeah, thanks for the links and everything. I'm testing out some mods and seeing how much it will look better, and how much FPS I have to sacrifice.



Nice 

Trust me, you won't loose that many FPS, but the game will look gorgeous, the distant landscape won't look like it was textured using some 5 year old crayon drawings anymore


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

Oooh. Only 1-2FPS lost, and it is that much better. Yeah, I'm keeping it.

Btw, when I get out of the sewers in the beginning to the grass area (way past this, but just example), is around 35 FPS standing still OK? And when fighting, it raises to 40-50 FPS. Are these acceptable FPS.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Oooh. Only 1-2FPS lost, and it is that much better. Yeah, I'm keeping it.
> 
> Btw, when I get out of the sewers in the beginning to the grass area (way past this, but just example), is around 35 FPS standing still OK? And when fighting, it raises to 40-50 FPS. Are these acceptable FPS.



Very acceptable framerate IMHO


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 17, 2006)

Just added the "Grass Tiling", and man, the grass looks much better. It doesn't look like...well...tiles.   Great find Warlock, great find.


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 18, 2006)

i have an AM2 X2 3800+, X800GTO2 at 16 pipe 438/1107. i set all settings at max, 1024x768 and i was getting between 18-40fps outside near a forest with a huge surrounding of trees and buildings.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds about right Agent D


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

You guys are making me want to install this game, and forget about all other games for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

Agent D, that sounds all right, close to mine.
Btw, do you have 2.0ns memory? I can give you EMT for it, for about 100-200 point increase in 3DMark05. What's your 05 score?

And DaMulta, you should install this game, and forget about everything else. Live life in Oblivion for a little bit, then go back to your own life. It's a good way to forget things.   I wish I had enough power in my car to have a PC in it, so I can play Oblivion all the way to Cali for Thxgiving.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

I've never moded it, and I deleted my save games from a reinstall. Opps I never finished it/

So should I mod it?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, looks much better w/ mods. And sometimes even little performance tweaks can give you those extra FPS that you need.  Not really sure what system you have, but the perf. tweaks really helps my comp a lot. Great game.

So far:
Forested Areas: 30-50 FPS
Inside (Buildings Etc.) 50-80 FPS
Oblivion Plane: 40-60 FPS
Imperial City: 30-50 FPS

Sound right/good?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

AGP 800XT 580/580
SATA 150- - -80gig 
Nforce 2/ ddr 400 dual channel
2x512 OCZ timed at 2.5-3-3-3
Xp3200 socket A
XF-I fatlat1y(how ever you spell it)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

You'll do much better than me...lol.

Anyways, did the FPS I showed earlier look ok?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes, but on what resolution?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

On another system just like yours but 2 gigs of memory and a x1800XT everything maxed with HDR and AA all the way up. It was about that frame rate if not worse in some areas.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

1280x1024, no AA. Everything either Max Sliders or 75% Sliders. Most Shadows are On, but some (can't remember) are off, only like 2.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

run it at 1024x768 everything maxed and see what you get. Sometimes you just have to find the right resolution.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

But the thing is, 1280x1024 w/ no AA is the same thing as 1024x768 w/ 2xAA, but AA doesn't make much of a diff. in 1280x1024, and also, it looks better/bigger, not like stretched out.

Go to page 13 in this thread, I posted two screenies, they look very similar, but one is smaller, and it looks stretched when I actually play.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

1024x768 2x AA
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded....7-13-71893.jpg


This best

What about 1178 "I think somthing like that"


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

So...you're saying that 1024x768 is better? Some people are saying both though, not sure which to trust...  But 1280x1024 has a bigger interface and feel to it, not like it's being stretched since it's my LCD's native reso. I'll just be talking now, but tomorrow, if you're one, I'll be posting much more screenshots. Maybe now too.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm looking at them with dual monitors.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

Here again, but w/ some extra mods. Looks better IMO:

 	1280x1024 no AA






        1024x768 2x AA





EDIT: 1280x1024 2x AA





Here ^ is the 1280x1024 w/ 2xAA. Not sure about you, but I can't see much of a difference, and I think it's not worth the 7 FPS drop.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

There you can see that the mountains and grass look much sharper and less tiling thanks to mods.

And the 1024x768 looks just like that, but it's being stretched.

If you want, I can get a SS from Imperial City or Oblivion?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

1024x768 2x AA
Is still the winner, the edges are just sharper than the one with no AA.

What frame rate hit do you take with x4?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

Well: 1280x1024 0x AA: 32-35FPS Standing Still (goes up to 50)
        1024x768  2x AA: 33-36FPS Standing Still (goes up to ~ 50)
        1280x1024 2x AA: 25 FPS Standing Still (goes up to 45)

So...?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

1280x1024 2x AA: 25 FPS Standing Still (goes up to 45)

Does it run at 30-40 most of the time? I would run it as this.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, around 30-40 FPS MOST of the time, when fiting enemies and such, but standing still it sits at 25.

Here is 1024x768 w/ 4x AA:





I can't tell too much, not sure about you though.

Btw, AF is off in CCC as of now, I'll take screenies w/ it tomorrow w/ and w/out AF, and see perf. drops/gains.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

Now that looks good.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

Really? You think so? What about AF? No?

Oh yeah, can you try installing it yourself, and see what it looks betweem 1280x1024 and 1024x768, because It looks really stretched. Yeah it looks good from the site, but when being played, it looks stretched.

You don't have to though...and thanks for the help DaMulta!


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 18, 2006)

nah, my card has the 1.6ns memory and the R430 gpu, im sad that i cant get it up to its rated 600MHz for memory, it starts getting errors in ATI tool at about 558-561MHz, core gets errors at about 442-446MHz. its got an ATI silencer 5 on it, idle temps are usually between 37 and 41C even on hot hot days. i need to do a slight bit of work on the silencer though, i notice it sits down on top of 1 small chip that keeps it from being tightened anymore, i just need to shave about a 2mm x 2mm area out of the copper base around it.

1024x768 2xaa definitely looks better, look closely at the sword and hand, and other objects, pay special attention to the edges, 1024x768 2xAA looks much smoother.

you should be able to put AF on 16x without any performance decrease

my 3d mark scores are, 115xx for 03, 5645 for 05, and 1984 for 06


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's how it looks maxed out with my 7900GTO and D805@3.2Ghz and a few extra mods...






For those that were unaware, pressing ` on the keyboard opens the console, type tdt to display fps  and printscreen will dump the screen as a BMP into the games root directory...


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2006)

now just think HDR with AA, but that does look good.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 18, 2006)

That's got HDR enabled, you can't see it in that shot as it's overcast weather...

and my 7900GTO doesn't support both HDR and AA, unlike my previous X1800XT


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 18, 2006)

while we are talking mods i thought i would list some "essentials" to enjoy oblivions visuals. for the record, hdr looks absolutely horrible, bloom looks much nicer.

1. Distant Texture LOD pack 1.1
2. Jarrod or Qarls mod packs (enhances all surfaces apart from distant landscape, both packs are very, very nice)
3. Keychain - lumps all those otherwise bothersome listed keys together
4. Sunlit interiors
5. cities alive at night
6. crowded roads
7. low poly grass
8. borderless cryodill. go explore the area outside, its very pretty, fully rendered, perfect for expanding oblivion into more of a final fantasy world, giving much variation...once the mods arrive.
9. ruined tails companion
10. Ariana Trudeaux companion
11. cheydinhall petshop mod (seriously)
12. Any mod that adds new towns\ruins.


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 18, 2006)

^ you should make a zip pack with all that stuff in it if you got it, will make it much easier for those of us who'd like to enjoy oblivion more


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm using:

Color map mod
Jarrod's texture replacement pack
Landscape LOD border regions
Natrual Environments (VERY GOOD)

and I should be using the better-grass-without-tiling mod but it doesn't seem to work atm...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

The "Better Grass Without Tiling" works for me pretty fine.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 18, 2006)

heads up im configuring a new oblivion ini file that SHOULD fix some low fps issues qite dramatically. ill ake a new thread when ive doneit, in the meantime keep yer eyes peeled


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

Keep it in this thread! I'll just add it to the title...I want this to be my biggest thread evar!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

Here ya go folks. The file isnt what I would call fully optimised, but it is what i consider to be an acceptable base to work from.

Summary;

Grass tweaks
Shadow tweaks
Water tweaks
Buffer improvements
Screenshots enabled
Other stuff I've forgotten

Install:

Unzip file to your Oblivion folder, overwriting when prompted. Remember to make a backup of your original Oblivion_default file people.

Notes: 

This file has been made based on the latest Oblivion official patch, I have NOT tested it on the unpatched Oblivion, so obviously if you havent already I strongly advise you to patch Oblivion before using this file. Also note this file has been based on a system with 2GB RAM, but due to balancing techniques it should also be fine for systems with 1GB RAM, as longs you set a reasonable swapfile size limit (2GB~)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 19, 2006)

Can you give us some screenshots? I think I'm getting very acceptable Framerates, especially on an X800XL, but I want to see what few FPS I can squeeze out of this!

And I edited the title...you're more popular now, and I can have more people viewing this thread!


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll find a nice area to take some screens. The built in FPS counter seems a bit off though. I saw a deffinate FPS boost (in the region of what must be 22FPS) but the FPS counter was registering 14-18FPS. The 22FPS is also with almost all settings on and most with the sliders right the way up.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, it is off. I like FRAPS better than the counter...and the Built-In FPS counter slows my game down for some reason. It's showing 35 FPS, but it goes really slow, but when I use FRAPS, it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

where are the screenshots dumped to in oblivion? i checked the oblivion folder and their not there


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 19, 2006)

Exactly why I don't use it...but if I find out, then I might start using it instead of FRAPS.


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 19, 2006)

where are the saved games placed?? i need to reinstall but cant find them


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 19, 2006)

You know, I couldn't find it either...wierd.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

Agent_D said:


> where are the saved games placed?? i need to reinstall but cant find them



My douments>My games>Oblivion


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks...now I can delete w/ out launching the game itself.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 19, 2006)

Does Oblivion support Dual-Core? I mean, is there a perf. increase w/ a Dual-Core CPU?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 19, 2006)

Installing NOW!!!!!

I don't know about the dual core, I know that in most cases with games running on signal core do better.(NO PROBLEMS)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 19, 2006)

Still, some games like Call of Duty 2 and Quake IV have patches that do better with HyperThreading or Dual-Core CPU's. And I heard that the Oblivion Engine "Technically" supports Dual-Core/HyperThread, but not like officially.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you installing the game?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 19, 2006)

bAllowScreenShot=1

????I see no screen shots


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 19, 2006)

Did you press "Print Scr"?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 19, 2006)

Yep even tried alt print screen


LOL at 1600x1200 everything maxed everything 6xAA 30 frames walking in the dungeon 15 while fighting

outside 5-10 frames walking lol.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 19, 2006)

Game saves are in - \My Documents\My Games\Oblivion

Screendumps are in - \Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Oblivion

Oblivion was original there for single core users but if you browse the INI file there are a few options where you can turn on threading for several aspects of the game, here's a list:


bUseThreadedBlood=1
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
iNumHavokThreads=5
iThreads=9
iOpenMPLevel=10


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

*oblivion bugs*

recently ive run into more and more bugs with oblivion, the worst being a loading bug that physically locks the game during the loading screen. sometimes requiring a hard reset, and others calling the device manager tab andending the oblivion process is enough. i dont have a fix for it...yet, but i can tell you how to avoid it.

how the bug happens:

basically, oblivion cant flush for crap, and the loading bug happens because of this. dont worry about the bug too much, nomatter how hard i try i can only simulate the bug with multiple fast travelling around the world map - so keep all those autosaves enabled so you lose minimal results as and when you encounter this bug.

how to fix it:

travel to the nearest big city (imperial city, anvil, all them sorts) and enter, immediately leave again, that lets oblivion flush and your free to fast travel again.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 19, 2006)

My screen shots still aren't working


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

neither are mine, they are most deffinately enabled in the ini, ill have another look to make sure i didnt miss any other setting.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 19, 2006)

yep I turned that on in the My docs INI and the default INI in program files.

I did install the latest patch


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 20, 2006)

FRAPS is better IMO, just convert to .JPG so you can upload to TPU.


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 20, 2006)

using ketxxx's optimized file my FPS outside (according to the tdt command in oblivion) is betwen 35 and 85 depending on how much stuff is out. and it looks nice.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 20, 2006)

I posted how to enable screenshots a looong time ago, didn't you guys read the whole thread? 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=169026&postcount=121



15th Warlock said:


> Look for this oblivion.ini entry:
> 
> bAllowScreenShot=
> 
> ...


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 20, 2006)

But that dosent work 15th.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I can't find the screenshots.

And DaMulta, you said the X1950 Pro was going to be $199, but it's $299 at newegg for some reason. Why?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 20, 2006)

The ATi ver will be $299, its the other brands that will be less. I can't even find a x1950pro on newegg yet.

Its starting to pop up at places, being that it hit retail today.

PS
Its going to be popular being that it has a silent cooler, and has the new crossfire.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 20, 2006)

I can, it's the ATI version. Search it...btw, are you gonna play Oblivion?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 20, 2006)

Lets see a link?

I have it installed, still playing BF2 lol. I truly thinking about playing Oblivion again.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 20, 2006)

Here they are at ZipZoomFly.com:

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=326853

The only one at $199 is the Sapphire vesion, but I'm sure others will be lower at newegg.com.

And if you really want a link to an X1950 Pro at newegg...:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814195029


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is your 199.99 X1950PRO cards

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Search.jsp


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

And I just showed you a link of it...


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

I was searching when you posted it. In other words, I neglected to hit refresh when I posted the link.

DUAL DV-I, and it does HDCP!!!!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

That's why I'm getting it for Christmas (hopefully)!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

I wonder if they can be flashed to a XTX!!!!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

No...it's a new core, RV570, and it's not a "crippled" XTX, just a brand new core. If you want to flash, get an X1900GT if you can still find it.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

Just wondering, I haven't looked yet.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

It'll be the card to get for me...the X1950 Pro, it will be nice in my system.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 21, 2006)

Everyone wants that card for Xmas i see


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Who doesn't? It seems like a great card, and for $199...why not?

Do you want it too?


----------



## Canuto (Oct 21, 2006)

Ofcourse i want  you gonna give it to me? 

Now for real i'll ask my parents, now that i have a new PSU i can handle that card


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I was supposed to go for a Dual-Core Opteron at first, but instead, I'm gonna ask for an X1950 Pro, then w/ my own money that I get from X-mas, I'm gonna get a CrossFire board, and for my B-Day next year, another X1950 Pro, if many games are still for DirectX9.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 21, 2006)

Sounds good...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Good plan...I know.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

What about you...what are your future updates?


----------



## Canuto (Oct 21, 2006)

The X1950pro, a new case and a Biostar tForce 965p Deluxe.
Later on a connie and more memory


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Update on Oblivion:
Well, I'm at the part where I'm at the sewers with Baurus...I've done the meeting, and Baurus died so I'm going to re-do it over again, since I have a feeling that I will need him later on...either that or it just feels better to have someone w/ you in the sewers.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Btw, if I don't do the Main Quests first, and I do Side Quests, and I gain quite a bit of levels, will the Main Quest be harder?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

Enemy's level up with you.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Does that make it harder?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

In ways yes, but in a ways no.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

What? That's kind of confusing?

Do you mean, yeah they get harder, but at the same time, I'm stronger too, as in higher level?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep, that's exactly how it is.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

So does fraps take a lot of resources to run?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

No...really easy to use. And much better than Oblivion's integrated on IMO.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

OK I'm going to play tonight and take Some Screen Shots here and there.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

My first city to vist


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice...what settings do you use?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 21, 2006)

Whoa! This thread is growing so fast it's difficult to keep track of all new posts 



DaMulta said:


> But that dosent work 15th.



Weird, works perfectly for me, the screenshots are stored in the Oblivion installation folder btw.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

Standard high, no vsink , 1024X768, 4x AA, in catalyst I have enable adaptive AA quality, and Mipmap on set on quality.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, seems like pretty good settings.  What are your avg. FPS w/ 4x AA?

And yeah, at 1280x1024 w/ no AA, I notice jagged edges.

Warlock...this thread is only being kept alive by me...whenever no one posts here, I have to post something so that someone else like DaMulta will post back. It almost died!

Oh yeah! I made big bucks by gambling at the arena! Is there any way I can lose?


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 21, 2006)

on the video card thing, you can still get the x1900gt from newegg for 199$

is the x1900gt or the x1950pro the better card?? i may get one myself and sell this gto2


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, the X1950 Pro is better. It's a new core, the RV570, and not a crippled X1900.

Also, I see that you haev XPress 3200 CrossFire. If you get an X1950 Pro, and you want to go CrossFire, all you need is another X1950 Pro. No need for Master card, since it uses 2 CrossFire Bridges, much like the SLI, but more pins.

Look here:
http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTE2MDg1OTYyNlhwSGpWQ3lMUmVfMl8xX2wuanBn


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Standard high, no vsink , 1024X768, 4x AA, in catalyst I have enable adaptive AA quality, and Mipmap on set on quality.



What about AF?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

The other thing that's different is with the new CrossFire it can talk both ways at once, the SLi can only talk one way.

no AF(I should turn that on), I'm just running just 4xAA at the moment.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Oooh. I'm running 1280x1024 w/ 2xAA, and I think it's running really smooth, with the occasionaly drop. I've been playing for 4 hours and didn't even notice since I'm immersed in the game so much. And also, it's so hard to stick to the main quest since there are many side quests that are so fun and get my attention.

What part are you at in the game?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

Just walking around stealing keys. Hint if you thro something down, it will ALWAYS BE THERE. So go find a cave kill everyone and hide you lote. You can make some good money selling stolen goods if your in the thiefs guild.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 21, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Just walking around stealing keys. Hint if you thro something down, it will ALWAYS BE THERE. So go find a cave kill everyone and hide you lote. You can make some good money selling stolen goods if your in the thiefs guild.



Be careful, things you throw may seem to stay forever were you placed them, but they will dissapear eventually after a very long period of time (i've seen it happen, I have about 115 hours of play time).

Be wary of leaving important stuff like rare weapons or armor in chests found all around as well, these are designed to respawn their content from time to time, erasing whatever you left inside them, the only treasure chests that are safe to use for long term storage are the ones found in the houses you buy from the counts (and even these may respawn due to bugs in the game ) so be very careful of where you store all your important belongings 

EDIT: P.S. the merchants reset their inventories from time to time as well, so if you sell a very rare weapon because you urgently need the gold with hopes of buying it back from a merchant, chances are it will be gone by the time you collect enough money to buy it back  It happened to me once with Umbra's Ebony armor set, I sold it to the blacksmith at Chorrol, and when I tried to buy it back from her, it was gone


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2006)

I have found that stuff disappears because people will steal it. Throwing stuff on the ground works better than throwing them in a cheat because they will respond.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 21, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> I have found that stuff disappears because people will steal it. Throwing stuff on the ground works better than throwing them in a cheat because they will respond.



Yes, it will certainly last a lot longer than if you store them at treasure chests found outside any of your houses, you can for example, throw things you find in a cave and return to them later if you cannot carry all of them at one time. Be careful though, creatures in caves respawn every three days I think.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, you guys make me want to play more, but I'm cleaning.

Oh well. I've made about a thousand GP by being a Combatant in the arena. I might also help out that Half-Orc that is supposed to be the Champion.

Btw, if I join the Fighter's Guild, what are Pros to being in that Guild?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 21, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Wow, you guys make me want to play more, but I'm cleaning.
> 
> Oh well. I've made about a thousand GP by being a Combatant in the arena. I might also help out that Half-Orc that is supposed to be the Champion.
> 
> Btw, if I join the Fighter's Guild, what are Pros to being in that Guild?



LOL! that's exactly how I started making money  Yo get paid for killing combatants and at the same time it'll help you hone your combat skills  

Well, by joining the fighter's guild you get a lot of bonuses:

1. You can stay at any fighter's guild house for free, so you don't have to stay at hotels.

2. All weapons and armor found inside these houses is yours to take! Feel free to load yourself on swords and axes and sell them at the local backsmith for easy money  Don't worry about your guild mates, none of them will accuse you of stealing equipment found in the guild 

3. You can be hired to do errands that will earn you money, as you climb in rank the jobs get toughter but the pay is very good.

4. Fighter' guild members will have a very good opinion of you when you talk to them, so you can easily persaude them to give you important information about the happenings in all towns around Cyrodil


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Is the Fighter's Guild in Imperial City?

And how long can I go fighting in the Arena?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

thers no fighters guild in the imperial city. and u can fight in the arena constantly. eventually tho u will have to fight the gray prince, after that u can only fight once a week, but u will get 2-3k each time u do fight depending how much fighting variation u use. generally magic, bows and swords have nice end results after the fight.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Is the Grey Prince hard, or easy? Also, should I do his quest first?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 22, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Is the Grey Prince hard, or easy? Also, should I do his quest first?



Do his quest just for the fun of it, don't be afraid of him


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not, but he says he'll "teach" me how to fight "better" i guess. And for some reason, I still haven't gain a level! Is it because I'm not working on my main attributes? I'm a Light Armor person, but I'm using heavy Armor, is that bad?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

do his quest, u will get permanent stat improvements from him. beadept in heavy armour isnt a bad thing, but as its not a main skill u wont level up as easy, i find a nice balance it to wear heavy and light armour at the same time, say light armour for guantlets, boots and helm, while the rest is heavy, that way both stats will go up at the same time


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 22, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I'm not, but he says he'll "teach" me how to fight "better" i guess. And for some reason, I still haven't gain a level! Is it because I'm not working on my main attributes? I'm a Light Armor person, but I'm using heavy Armor, is that bad?



Yes, that is bad, you won't gain any levels that way  Work on your main attributes more than on the other attributes


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Thought so...luckily, it doesn't matter too much what level you are since the enemies are hard/easy depending on your level right?

But I'm starting to sneak, and use light armor, it's just that some heavy armor just looks so damn cool, unlike some of the fur and leather armor.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

the first "cool" heavy armour you will encounter is steel  some light armour looks pretty cool too like the elven and glass armour. just wait until your eyes are fulled with the daedric armour it looks the shit


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 22, 2006)

But I'm not good with heavy armor, it's not my main attribute, and I go really slow w/ it. Will it get better if I use it more?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

yes. as u get more skilled with it your speed will increase, eventually to the stage of as if u wernt wearing it at all  once u become a master in heavy armourwhen u wear it it wont use space in your inventory, you will be able to move fast, and it offers better protection over light armour. however light armour has its plus side too, when your a master with that u get a 50% armour bonus when wearing all light armour.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL I turned on auto-walk and have been sneaking into a wall for the past few hours. Talk about some easy level ups in that area.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 22, 2006)

I heard about Glass Armor too. It's supposed to give full invisibilty right?

How do you do Auto-Walk?

I'm such a noob at this game...for now.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

autowalk is Q, and glass armour doesnt give u full invisibility  u can enchance an item to give u a chameleon ability tho.its completely useless however. even while im sneaking using the ring of khajit (35% chameleon) im still seen like i wasnt using chameleon.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

*medium vs high texture quality*

i done this for comparison and to help  iron out "stutter". first pic is medium and 2nd high. notice how medium looks kinda like absolute crap? well dont be so quick to judge, look how close up i am to the surfaces to see the difference, its also arguable that a modded driver with better image quality in mind and performance (such as dhzeropoint for nvidia and omega for ati) will bring a large portion of that lost quality back, as all in all, medium textures just look largely "unsharpened". im gonna install dhzeropoint and take 2 more screens for compare.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

well installing the modded drivers doesnt show much, quality is better over std drivers, but still not as good as while using large textures, ill see if i can make some tweaks in the ini file. one thing i did notice tho is a 5 FPS increase with medium textures, not earth shattering, but perhaps useful to thos really struggling for FPS.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 22, 2006)

5 FPS can be the difference between playable and unplayable to those whose video cards can barely handle the game, or for those who have too high settings.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2006)

this is a very good tweak guide. as long as you keep it on topic and as long as it goes the course of modding oblivion i will stickey it.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 22, 2006)

I want to upload a 9 meg pdf,  its too big......(Hint, Hint)


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

possibly subjective, but after enabling coolbits under additional direct3d settings, if you set max frams to render ahead to 20 you should be able to squeeze a few more fps out of your cards.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Isn't CoolBits only for nVidia cards though?



Solaris17 said:


> this is a very good tweak guide. as long as you keep it on topic and as long as it goes the course of modding oblivion i will stickey it.



And thanks Solaris! Big thanks!


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

*Textures*

Done some more detailed analysis. I decided to move the texture quality screening indoors as arguably this is where it would be most noticable. To ensure 100% accuracy I picked my place and saved the game to ensure I got two absolutely identical positional screenshots. The only difference is texture quality, both screens are at a resolution of 1280*1024, 4xAF (modded drivers, 4x looks like 8x) with HDR, but due to photobucket resolution limits ive had to downscale to 640*512. If anyone wants the original bitmaps i have them. I challenge anyone to be able to tell the difference between medium and high quality textures. The difference really is that negligable.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 22, 2006)

The one above is high quality?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

ill let you try and fathom that one out


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

heres a new oblivion ini file.

changes:

had another bash at making oblivion take screenshots
grass density increased, but tweaked - you shouldnt see much fps change.
your character should now level up without having to sleep and "meditate"
customised resolution with HDR - should be a nice balance between visual quality and getting rid of jaggies without AA.
optimised memory usage to make it more friendly on systems with 1GB RAM.
further shadow optimisation

let me know how she plays 

notes: HDR should automatically disable and revert to bloom for those of you on X800 series cards.

still to come:

making bloom act a lot more like HDR. im not a photoartist or the like tho, so anyone that has customised bloom lighting already to look a lot more like HDR et me know and ill use them settings, saves folk having to have yet another "bolt on" via esp files.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 22, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> possibly subjective, but after enabling coolbits under additional direct3d settings, if you set max frams to render ahead to 20 you should be able to squeeze a few more fps out of your cards.



The max frames to render ahead tweak for Oblivion has been tested extensively, and most ppl found that actually setting to 0 reduced mouse and keyboard lag/stutter a lot, and made mouse movement a lot more fluid in menus for ppl with slow nVidia cards or even Ati cards. Please note that this tweak will not produce a higher framerate per se, it will only reduce mouse/keyboard lag in some systems.

Tweakguides however, indicates that on HT/Dual Core systems you should not set it at 0, as the gamebryo engine Oblivion uses seems to have problems of multi core systems if you don't let it render more frames ahead, actually making it slower on such systems. The tweak guide for Oblivion indicates that these systems should set the max frames to render ahead to 2 or even 1 at the least.

For Ati users experiencing mouse/keyboard lag who would like to test this tweak try the following:



> For ATI users, you can adjust the 'Flip Queue' setting which is the equivalent setting to the one above by installing and using ATI Tray Tools. The same values apply to both cards.



http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_13.html

Btw, I've noticed that the title from this thread has been edited to encourage ppl to download a tweaked .ini file. While I applaud Ketxxx for providing new Oblivion users with pre-tweaked  Oblivion.ini file that would in theory save them a lot of time editing this file, I strongly discourage ppl from actually downloading and using this file.

Unfortunately, no two systems are the same, lots of ppl posted their "tweaked .ini files" when Oblivion came out in the Hardware and Software section of the Official Elder Scrolls Forum, in hopes no doubt of helping new users. However, this practice was discontinued as it was found that using these files would actually cause lots of instability and bugs in many systems.

This is because each user should tweak its system according to its hardware confguration, and, altough many .ini tweaks are universaly accepted to be helpful on all systems (like iMinGrassSize, or Shadow Texture size tweaks) both memory and CPU tweaks as well as others should be configured individually for each system, as not all of us share the same memory size, and there are settings that may help HT/Dual Core systems that may not have been included in certain .ini files, or even worst, if these settings were in fact included, it would actually create instability issues in systems with single core procs or no HT support.

I strongly recommend the ppl should read all of the tweak guide for Oblivion so they can optimize their systems as best as posible:

http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_1.html

I would like to also suggest to change the thread title accordingly, so new ppl looking for tweaking its game won't download the file. 

For ppl who already downloaded it, I suggest you erase it and use a backup of your original .ini file, and then tweak it your self with the help of the tweak guide for Oblivion, or even by trying the many tweaks found on this very thread.

I really have to apologize to you Ketxxx, for making this suggestion, trust me, I appreciate your efforts for posting this file, as I'm sure a lot of ppl do here, but it may be causing more damage than help actually, even though I know in my heart you have the best intentions by providing this pre-tweaked file for new users.

Hope this helps, and enjoy your Oblivion experience


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

Dont get all obnoxious because I'm doing a tweaked ini file. As has been made rather clear, though I will go on record and say it outright due to this, the ini file is being tweaked with BOTH kinds of systems in mind (ATi and nVidia) and also with the fact some users will have 1GB memory and not 2GB. I have also done my own extensive testing with max frames to render ahead, and have conclusive results that show setting this in the 0-20 region will squeeze a few more frames. I have also tested both cordless and PS\2 keyboards and mice to test for perhipheral lag, and none have been encountered.

Its also worth your attention I have said to NOT use this ini file unless your using the official patch, and the fact that this ini file actually contains VERY few entries which are system specific, the ini is 99.99% game engine ONLY. I cant be bothered to read all your post properly as its long and likely just harps on from what I gathered, so I'll close with there have been ppl who have tried the original ini file, there may have been more but I only noticed one post, and that user stated it worked fine. If I was not producing an ini file in mind of varying types of systems, dont you think he\she would of had issues?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 22, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> Dont get all obnoxious because I'm doing a tweaked ini file. As has been made rather clear, though I will go on record and say it outright due to this, the ini file is being tweaked with BOTH kinds of systems in mind (ATi and nVidia) and also with the fact some users will have 1GB memory and not 2GB. I have also done my own extensive testing with max frames to render ahead, and have conclusive results that show setting this in the 0-20 region will squeeze a few more frames. I have also tested both cordless and PS\2 keyboards and mice to test for perhipheral lag, and none have been encountered.
> 
> Its also worth your attention I have said to NOT use this ini file unless your using the official patch, and the fact that this ini file actually contains VERY few entries which are system specific, the ini is 99.99% game engine ONLY. I cant be bothered to read all your post properly as its long and likely just harps on from what I gathered, so I'll close with there have been ppl who have tried the original ini file, there may have been more but I only noticed one post, and that user stated it worked fine. If I was not producing an ini file in mind of varying types of systems, dont you think he\she would of had issues?



Please read the whole post, and please don't take it personally, really didn't mean to post this info as a personal attack on your efforts, quite the contrary, if you read my whole post you'll notice that 

About the tweaking for both systems, yes, as I pointed out there are tweaks that will work for ppl with both brands of video cards (and please note that in my post I didn't mention specific graphic card related issues).

What I mention though, is that there are some memory tweaks that will help ppl with only 1 GB of RAM as you say you included in your .ini, while there are tweaks that will greatly  enhace the performance for ppl with 2GBs of RAM, like  "uInterior Cell Buffer", "uExterior Cell Buffer", "iPreloadSizeLimit" or "bPreemptivelyUnloadCells" which may have different values for ppl with more RAM.

There are some other tweaks that improve the framerate on HT/Dual core systems, like "bUseThreadedBlood", "bUseThreadedMorpher", "bUseThreadedTempEffects", "bUseThreadedParticleSystem", "bUseMultiThreadedTrees", "bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen" "iNumHavokThreads", "iThreads" and "iOpenMPLevel". While this may improve performance on some systems, they will also cause instability in other systems as well, dunno if you included them in your .ini, but that's precisely my point, some ppl may be loosing the chance to have better performance if you didn't, but at the same time, some will have instability issues if you did, you get me?

About the max frames to render ahead, I've read many threads on the Hardware and Software Issues section of the Official Elder Scrolls forums, and most of them agree on what I posted above, in fact, don't take it from me, take it from the tweak guide for Oblivion if you want:



> This tweak gained prominence as being the first major performance tip discovered and widely circulated for Oblivion. After much testing, and based on what I know, I can hopefully provide some genuine guidance on how this tweak works, and what setting to actually use. This is an important tweak if used correctly, you just need to be aware of what it does, as abusing it can also cause problems and reduce performance on many systems.
> 
> The setting in question is called 'Max Frames to Render Ahead', and it is usually hidden from the normal Nvidia Forceware Control Panel options. To enable it, I recommend using NVTweak 1.71, since NVTweak is easier to use to enable/disable this option (compared to Coolbits) and has other functionality which can come in handy. Run NVTweak and tick the 'Additional Direct3D' box, then close NVTweak. Now go into your Forceware Control Panel, and under the 'Performance & Quality Settings' item you will find a new item called 'Additional Direct3D Settings', click on it and you will see this option.
> 
> ...



http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_13.html

Anyway, as I mentioned, I know you're doing this for the greater good of many users, and I appreciate it, it's just that in some cases it may cause more harm than good, read this quote I found at the tweak guide for Oblivion for an example:



> The most common request from people playing Oblivion is for a 'pre-tweaked' .ini file which contains all the optimizations required to make the game run well. No doubt people are wanting the same thing from this guide. My answer is that unfortunately no such thing is possible. Using other peoples' .ini files will only lead to instability (i.e. crashes) and/or graphical anomalies, since many of the entries are designed specifically for each system's capabilities, and can't just be swapped with others unless they have an almost identical system, and similar visual quality vs. performance preferences.
> 
> I recommend that you use the listing above to wisely administer only a few tweaks at a time in your Oblivion.ini file, testing them out to see how they perform on your system. I have provided my recommendation where I feel a tweak can generally be applied to most systems. I strongly advise against using other peoples' .ini files, but in the end it is obviously up to you. As with all my other guides, I can only point out that there is no 'one size fits all' .ini file, as many of the choices are up to peoples' tastes as to the performance vs. visual quality trade off, as well as your graphics card's hardware capabilities.



http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_10.html

As I said before, I apologize to you for pointing this out, please don't take it personally, in fact, I appreciate the time and effort you invested in your .ini file, but I also know that after reading this post you'll fully understand my point of view.

Peace


----------



## ace80 (Oct 22, 2006)

As long as people know to back up their origonal .ini file first then theres no reason not to try these mods. If they dont they should know better.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, what's the problem that others are getting w/ keyboard lag? Mine is working perfectly fine, and no keyboard/mouse lag at all.

And also, Ketxxx, the first picture seems darker in a way. If you look at the wood to the left, the first is darker.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2006)

hey ket thnx fpr the updates on that .ini keep it up this is wounderfull would you optimize by special request for o say my sys..?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 23, 2006)

i could do, but on your 9800pro settings must already be kinda low... then again even lower settings looks pretty ok. before anything can really be done id need a rough average FPS your system gets in oblivion.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 23, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> Please read the whole post, and please don't take it personally, really didn't mean to post this info as a personal attack on your efforts, quite the contrary, if you read my whole post you'll notice that
> 
> About the tweaking for both systems, yes, as I pointed out there are tweaks that will work for ppl with both brands of video cards (and please note that in my post I didn't mention specific graphic card related issues).
> 
> ...




I never said I did memory tweaks to "greatly enhance performance" in fact I said I did memory tweaks to be kinder to systems with 1GB. There are numerous acceptable compromises that can be used, and to say oblivion by default in its ini is very unbalanced is an understatement. its light on graphical rendering in most instances and top heavy on shadows. You need to understand while there are indeed variables that are system specific, there are also a great number of variables in a system that are generic, to the most part they are the system settings that get modified, while the rest are game engine specific, and have absolutely no bearing on the system outside of what the GPU is told to do. Any major changes are always listed, and changes like dualcore support id never implement simply because the game engine can only technically support it, and I dont feel like introducing DC support then having to fix all the bugs where bethesda fucked it up. I have no intention to keep pointing out the universally generic, so i'll end with each to their own, either choose to not use the ini, or choose to use it based on the fact you know i wouldnt do anything to the ini to make the game go awol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2006)

psh u expect 2 little ket it can still hold its on for shame for not bealeiving ill get it for u maybe tomarrow but i gotta wake up 4 school night.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok, here are the tweaks needed for ppl with Dual Core/HT Procs, remember, these are only for ppl with those kind of systems, and will cause instability on non-HT/single core systems:


bUseThreadedBlood=1
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
iNumHavokThreads=5
iThreads=9
iOpenMPLevel=10

Look for these strings in your .ini file and use the values I quote here. As always, remember to make a backup of your original .ini file before making any changes 




Ketxxx said:


> I never said I did memory tweaks to "greatly enhance performance"



Where in my whole post do I quote you as mentioning that?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 23, 2006)

Here are some tweaks for ppl with more than 1GB of RAM, these may help reduce stuttering while playing in these systems, ppl with 1 GB of RAM should stick to Ketxx original tweaked .ini file:

uInterior Cell Buffer=
uExterior Cell Buffer=

Systems with 2GBs of RAM should have these set at 16 and 102 respectively, ppl with 1GB of RAM should have these set at 6 and 72 respectively, ppl with more than 2GBs of RAM may try even higher settings than the ones I quote.

iPreloadSizeLimit=

Ppl with 2 GBs of RAM should have this value set at 104857600, and the max recommended value should be 262144000, once again, the recommended setting for ppl with 1GB of RAM is 52428800.

bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=

This setting must be changed if you apply any of the previous memory tweaks I mentioned for them to work correctly, you must change its value to 0 if you use any of the tweaks above, otherwise, Oblivion wont take advantage of any of those tweaks.


bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=

This will unload all unnecessary data from memory when you use fast travel, set it to 1 to reduce stuttering after fast traveling 

Thanks to Koroush Ghazi for providing these tweaks in his great Oblivion Tweak Guide

Remember to backup your .ini file before changing any settings


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 23, 2006)

what about the settings in the .ini file in the My Games folder in My Documents that oblivion creates, i opened it and it had some multi core things in there too.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 24, 2006)

Agent_D said:


> what about the settings in the .ini file in the My Games folder in My Documents that oblivion creates, i opened it and it had some multi core things in there too.



Yes, the strings are there, you only have to change the values


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 24, 2006)

oh, and the high quality pic is the top one, if you look closely the wood is slightly more detailed.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, it's darker (more detailed). What resolutions and settings do all of you guys play at? (I'm asking everyone)


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 24, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Yeah, it's darker (more detailed). What resolutions and settings do all of you guys play at? (I'm asking everyone)



Currently I play at 1024x768, 8X AF, no FSAA, HDR, all details maxed except for shadows on grass.

I'm waiting for the Polygone team to give more polish to their mode, and when it is stable enough will try to play at 1280x1024


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 24, 2006)

Solaris17 said:


> psh u expect 2 little ket it can still hold its on for shame for not bealeiving ill get it for u maybe tomarrow but i gotta wake up 4 school night.



Try these tweaks:


iShadowMapResolution=

Should be 1024, try to lower to 256 or even 128


fSpecualrStartMax=

Lower it from its original value to get some extra FPS in outdoor areas


bAllowPartialPrecision=

Enable it by setting it to 1, will provide some more FPS, but at the expense of a neglegible loss in IQ.


uGridDistantTreeRange=
uGridDistantCount=

You may experiment decreasing these values, may help in forest areas, find a setting with the right balance of IQ and performance for your system in particular.



iMinGrassSize=

As I mentioned before, setting this to 120 0r even 150 will greatly increase the FPS in outdoor areas, at the expense of having less grass on scren, look for the low poly grass mod I posted in the first pages of this thread for even more performance gains with no loss of IQ.


iTreeClonesAllowed=

Increase its value to a higher number to get more FPS and less stuttering in outdoor areas.



iCanopyShadowScale=

Use 128 or 64 for more FPS but at the cose of reduced IQ in forest areas.

Hope this helps


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, those help quite a bit, but most importantly, turn V-Sync off! It's what made me lose 50 FPS inside!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 24, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Yeah, those help quite a bit, but most importantly, turn V-Sync off! It's what made me lose 50 FPS inside!



Yes, it's amazing how this setting alone can help so much, what's your monitor's refresh rate?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2006)

1280x1024 max everything Bloom no HDR.......its an NVidia thing!


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 24, 2006)

to get screenshots to work i had to use the enable screenshots switch in the ini file located in the save game folder (my documents, my games)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 24, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes, it's amazing how this setting alone can help so much, what's your monitor's refresh rate?



It's default is at 60Hz, but I changed it to 75Hz (max)...is higher Hz better? Will it increase performance?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 25, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> It's default is at 60Hz, but I changed it to 75Hz (max)...is higher Hz better? Will it increase performance?



Should look better, less screen tearing when turning around in games, performance wise, it should only affect if you use v-sync, if you don't, then it wont matter that much.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok...I noticed that in games, it looks much smoother. Usually, there's like a few lines going through the screen, like the pictures look unmatched, if you know what I mean.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 25, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Ok...I noticed that in games, it looks much smoother. Usually, there's like a few lines going through the screen, like the pictures look unmatched, if you know what I mean.



Yes, that's the tearing I was referring to, happens when your vidcard renders frames so fast your monitor's refresh rate can't keep up and one frame shows in one part of the monitor while the next frame is being drawn in another part, well, that kinda explains it in layman terms


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh ok. I get it.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, I don't like to play this game during school days now, because it's so immersing, and I get carried away. Next thing I know, I have to sleep!


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 25, 2006)

haha yes, i'll go to play for an hour, and end up playing 4 or more.

so far i've found the game runs best with the original .ini file that's installed with the game, with only memory changes and multi core strings turned on. it gives me the most FPS out of any of the .ini's i've tried so far, and the smoothest overall gameplay.

grass off, trees, actors, item, object fade all set to 65% i believe is where i have them. no shadows, full view distance, view distant landscapes and buildings, bloom lighting, specular distance max, 1024x768.


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 25, 2006)

bah forgot in my last post, i'll show you guys how to plant levitating tree's when i get home 

oh forgot also, don't know if anyone found the glitch inside the pale pass place, can post a screenshot of that too lol.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, I play at 1280x1024, 2x AA, and 4x AF. All of the sliders are either on 80% or 100% (the shadow related stuff is 80%). Mostly everything else is on.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 26, 2006)

Btw, did you guys do the main quest first, or side quests? Are there "recommended" quests where you get really good weapons/gear?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 27, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Btw, did you guys do the main quest first, or side quests? Are there "recommended" quests where you get really good weapons/gear?



Well, I dedicated myself to the sidequests, I'm less than half way through the main quest, dunno why I chose that path, but it probably was because I wanted to raise my levels before involving myself in the main quest, this is because the higher your level is when you get a certain item, the higher the level of that item will be as well; in fact, I didn't enter Kvatch until I was about lvl 20 or something like that, can't remember that well right now... 

About recommended quests for finding great gear, well, I wouldn't like to spoil your game so I'll only name some quests that will earn you great items:

The Umbra Sword quest (Clavicus Vile): Start it at Clavicus Vile's shrine, southwest of Imperial City, right in front of the Vindasel Ayleid ruin.

The Azura Star quest (great when used with Umbra!): Start it in Azura's shrine, located north-northeast of the Lake Arrius Caverns you visit in the Dagon Shrine quest part of the main story.

The Escutheon of Chorrol quest: You'll get this item after a series of quests that start with the quest called Separated at birth, it involves someone living in Chorrol and the quest to find his twin brother, really can't tell you more for fear of spoiling your game, but you'll be rewarded with a great item if you finish these quests.

Can't remember more quests right now, but I'll come back with more once I remember them, in the mean time I guaranty these three quests will keep you very busy


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 27, 2006)

I guess soo...I'm just racking up the cash right now, fighting my way to the top.

Btw, do you know what the ranks are for the arena?

And I'm kinda getting mad since I'm still level one. I really need to work on my main attributes, since I use my secondary ones the most.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

hey solaris wheres that average fps info?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I guess soo...I'm just racking up the cash right now, fighting my way to the top.
> 
> Btw, do you know what the ranks are for the arena?
> 
> And I'm kinda getting mad since I'm still level one. I really need to work on my main attributes, since I use my secondary ones the most.



I have over 300,000 gold, beat THAT


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 27, 2006)

I will...don't worry  Shouldn't be too hard 

*goes to cheats.com (if there's such a site)*


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 27, 2006)

Hehe, got houses in every town in Cyrodil and some 150,000 in extra gold to spare 

Check out my booty:
































 I keep all of my goodies in my house in Chorrol, it took me a loooooong time to arrange the weapons on the stands 

Btw, in case you were wondering about all that ppl in my house, those are mannequins you can use to showcase your armor and weapons after downloading the Reznod's mannequin mod


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 27, 2006)

I wish I was playing right now to try out new mods...stupid stories and projects to do, I want to ditch them!

But that's amazing...btw, do your recommend any other mods? That will help me out/look better? And is there HDR inside houses? I never knew that...

I really wish that I can get an X1950 Pro for Christmas, I need it!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 27, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I wish I was playing right now to try out new mods...stupid stories and projects to do, I want to ditch them!
> 
> But that's amazing...btw, do your recommend any other mods? That will help me out/look better? And is there HDR inside houses? I never knew that...
> 
> I really wish that I can get an X1950 Pro for Christmas, I need it!



You'll have time later, there's always time for Oblivion, be patient my young padawan 

Know what? I'll post the entire list of mods I use, some of them I've recommended and posted here, some I have not, but you can google for them or ask me if a particular one catches your eye 


























And yes, HDR works wherever there's a light source, the pics may look a little bit "over exposed" because I was using a light ring to enhance the lighting inside the house


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, it did look overexposed. Seems like too much light. But if I have an SM3.0 card, I would use it too. Unfortunately, the "Fake" HDR brings down perf. way too much (about 10 FPS). Can't wait for that X1950 Pro!!!!

Oh yeah, I'm gonna be trying more modes later, since it's weekend!


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 28, 2006)

few shots


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

u need the water mod.

oh i need to look into it further, but theres a chance the reason oblivion runs like complete crap is because a shiteload of debug code was left in the final build.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 28, 2006)

There's so many things that could've been done to make this game run better, but wasn't.

Is it better to be good w/ heavy armor or light armor?

Lets say my main attributes are light armor, can I still raise my heavy armor up, and be as good with that too?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I'm trying to install some mods right now (like weapons), but it says that I have to engage the .esp files in the start menu. What does that mean? And what are .esp files?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 28, 2006)

Never mind, I got it!

I'll be posting some pics later again. I'm using Blue Glass Armor, and I also have Daedric Glass Armor. Both cool, but I like the Blue Glass better. Pretty cool mods for Oblivion, and might try some more out!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 29, 2006)

Here are some of my pics:


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice pics 
Download the landscape LOD textures so that the distant mountain textures don't look like crap, get them here:

http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_4.html


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 29, 2006)

Some more pics:


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 29, 2006)

Awsome!!!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll post some soon! Daedric Glass and Blue Glass looks so awesome!

Btw everyone, Level 2!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL level 2 lol LOL LOL LOL sorry LOL


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 29, 2006)

I told you already that I don't have too much time to play...so only weekends.

I have a life, sorry.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 29, 2006)

Life is so over rated.


----------



## PyroInc (Oct 29, 2006)

this game is the reason I bought 2 7900's gtx oc's lol


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 29, 2006)

I wish to get an X1950 Pro so I can play w/ more AA and AF.

So far, my X800XL plays it pretty well @ 1280x1024 w/ 2xAA. Most settings on High, and most bars on 80-100%.

I would mod my Ultra-D to SLI-D so I can have SLI, but my max reso. is 1280x1024. I doubt I'll be able to play Oblivion at my 50" for 1920x1080.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, I am downloading the texture pack now, thanks.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 29, 2006)

How does it run w/ your 7900GT?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 29, 2006)

Oblivion?  38 avg fps in outside, high as 75.  Inside, usually 56 avg, highest ever 75 (its like oblivion caps it at 75...)  All on highest settings.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG mod is great, thanks warlock.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 29, 2006)

Pics!!!! Take Pics!!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 29, 2006)

Damn, I became a vampire, no daytime pics for any of you!!!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 29, 2006)

Come one, pics!

I'll take pics later too...and you'll see my sick armor, and only level 2!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 30, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Damn, I became a vampire, no daytime pics for any of you!!!



LOL! Good to hear the mod helped 

Hurry, get a cure for that porphyric hemophilia before it's too late!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 30, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> LOL! Good to hear the mod helped
> 
> Hurry, get a cure for that porphyric hemophilia before it's too late!



It is too late, I let the disease grow, it rocks tho, nice powers.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah! 1280x1024 w/ 2xAA (AAA as well), "Fake" HDR, and some other cool mods.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 30, 2006)

Should I post some outdoor pics?


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 30, 2006)

how bout you post a link to download all the mods you have 15th, i cant seem to get them to download for me, they keep giving errors.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 30, 2006)

I believe he gets it all from here:
http://www.tessource.net/


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 30, 2006)

Agent_D said:


> how bout you post a link to download all the mods you have 15th, i cant seem to get them to download for me, they keep giving errors.





Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I believe he gets it all from here:
> http://www.tessource.net/



Yes, almost all mods I have can be found there, thanks for the link  Great pic btw! That armor looks awesome! 

I used the links found on this excellent thread as well:

http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=515789

Too bad it has been discontinued, but many mods can be found here as well:

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 30, 2006)

What did you think of the screen shot I showed earlier?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 30, 2006)

I liked it, I need to really start playing this again. I was around level 30 when I lost all my saves last time around errrr.


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 30, 2006)

^ i've tried, every single time i download something from tessource it is a corrupted file, or doesn't download the full file. it'll download like 2 mb of a 16mb file and say its done, then say its corrupted.

thats why i was asking for him to upload all his so it would be easy lol


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 30, 2006)

Agent_D said:


> ^ i've tried, every single time i download something from tessource it is a corrupted file, or doesn't download the full file. it'll download like 2 mb of a 16mb file and say its done, then say its corrupted.
> 
> thats why i was asking for him to upload all his so it would be easy lol



It has happened to me as well, sometimes their servers are too busy and they just keep reseting your connection.

I can upload whatever mods I have to help you get them guys, just tell me where and how, sorry to admit this but I'm sort of a noob when it comes to uploading and the ftp thing


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 30, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> What did you think of the screen shot I showed earlier?



I think it's a very good screenie, no aliasing and great aniso filtering, and that armor looks sweet  Can you tell me were to download it?


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 30, 2006)

ill get you an upload place soon, my friend has a webspace with a lot of room for uploading.


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 30, 2006)

haha looking at the list, i see a weather inside mod that lets you hear the weather inside. one day i was playing and did something weird when it started raining, it rained the entire time i played the rest of that game, indoors and out, even at bruma in the snow, it was rain mixed with snow, funny stuff.


oh yeah, and i havent played oblivion since i got my new processor and have it running at 5000+/FX60 speed. i'll do that soon.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 1, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> I think it's a very good screenie, no aliasing and great aniso filtering, and that armor looks sweet  Can you tell me were to download it?



Right Here:
http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=3574

Try this too, pretty good stuff:
http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=6360


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 1, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Right Here:
> http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=3574
> 
> Try this too, pretty good stuff:
> http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=6360



Thanks for the links, downloading now 

So, can you guys tell me where to upload some of my mods and how?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Nov 1, 2006)

this game with headphones kicks ass

just got my steelsound in and the rain is really pimp 

just thought i would add my $.02 to how sweet this game is


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, it is a great game...I used to play w/ my headphones, but now I use speakers from my Home Theater. But I still use headphones for FPS, just not RPGs and RTS for some reason.


----------



## Agent_D (Nov 1, 2006)

eh, i was playing yesterday, and i realized out of the blue, that i was completely bored with it, and uninstalled, that usually doesn't happen for me, looked great though.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 1, 2006)

Agent_D said:


> eh, i was playing yesterday, and i realized out of the blue, that i was completely bored with it, and uninstalled, that usually doesn't happen for me, looked great though.



Did you try Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul? 

It's perfect for when you get bored with the game It changes so many things that rying to post the list of changes here is beyond the scope of this thread, try it for a much improved Oblivion experience:

http://jorgeoscuro.googlepages.com/home

Hope you like it, it's a big download though


----------



## Agent_D (Nov 1, 2006)

hmm i'll look into it, thanks


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 1, 2006)

I want to play, but I have another Biology Report to do, so again, I can only play on the weekend...it pisses me off, and a good job (hopefully) better pay off.

But recently though, I've just been doing side quests. I heard that rewards you get in the main quest differ depending on your level...is that true? I'm level 2 so far! And rising!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 1, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I want to play, but I have another Biology Report to do, so again, I can only play on the weekend...it pisses me off, and a good job (hopefully) better pay off.
> 
> But recently though, I've just been doing side quests. I heard that rewards you get in the main quest differ depending on your level...is that true? I'm level 2 so far! And rising!



Yes, the higher your character level is, the higher the level of the reward you get after completing any given quest


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 1, 2006)

Woot! I'm tempted to play, but I need to do reports.

Btw, I reached 2.75Ghz!!!! yeah!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't die now threads...

And Warlock, are there any other performance/image quality mods?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have just discovered the kill command.  Now i can make sure my gladiator wins in the matchs.  *click on him, and type "kill" in the console..."  I win!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 2, 2006)

Is that true? If I click on my enemy, he'll die?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 3, 2006)

Dunno if I posted this link before, but this mod makes every outdoor enviroment look a lot more realistic:



> enhance and improve environmental components of Elder's Scrolls IV. The 2.1 version of the mod includes dozens of features, such as seasonal weather patterns, improved visualization of most celestial features found in the game, more than 40 new weather types (the default number is 7), and additional ambient wildlife species, such as birds and insects.
> Natural Environments also takes care of several minor annoyances that were present in the original product, such as opaque water surfaces, muddy underwater vision, visibly pixelated cloud textures, unrealistic meteoric conditions, and random weather changes. Most of the changes are cosmetic and should not affect the game’s performance noticeably.



Get it here:

http://www.tessource.net/files/cache/2536.html

Well, if one mod shows great promise, it is the Polygone mod I've mentioned here before many times, it'll remove polygons without reducing IQ, and thus achieve higher framerates. 



> Oblivion PolyGone Overhaul (OPO) is an ambitious project to reduce Bethesedas overly "generous" use of polygons on ingame objects with little to no loss in quality.
> 
> Ultimately it is the goal of the project to improve a gamers
> performance via:
> ...



You can find it here:

http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=6981

It still is in beta, but if these guys can reach their goals, this will definitely be a must for all Oblivion players.

About that console command, not really into that stuff, but it might help some of you guys, though, IMHO, the combat system for Oblivion is so refined that it's a waste not to enjoy it


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for that, I just tried the first one w/ weather changes, looks great.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 5, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Is that true? If I click on my enemy, he'll die?



yep!


----------



## Agent_D (Nov 5, 2006)

yea, the better textures one makes it look nice, totally different, great stuff.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 5, 2006)

oH WOW those sky mods look really nice.


----------



## Agent_D (Nov 5, 2006)

here are a few screenshots with the nice water, better weather, and things.

1024x768 with 16xAF, tree's, actors and items at 65%, grass off, shadows off, view distance max, specular distance max, distant buildings and landscapes and high quality water, with ripples and reflections.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 6, 2006)

That looks nice, do you have AA turned on?


----------



## Agent_D (Nov 7, 2006)

nope, just 16xAF


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 7, 2006)

Agent_D said:


> here are a few screenshots with the nice water, better weather, and things.
> 
> 1024x768 with 16xAF, tree's, actors and items at 65%, grass off, shadows off, view distance max, specular distance max, distant buildings and landscapes and high quality water, with ripples and reflections.



Great screenies /


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 7, 2006)

How much FPS do you get?


----------



## Agent_D (Nov 7, 2006)

i'll run it at 1280x1024 with 16xAF in the near future, gonna get a X1950 Pro soon hopefully. gonna try to get the processor to FX-62 speed when new heatsink arrives in a day or two and the new fans.

i havent seen less than 25-30, usually 35-50


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 7, 2006)

Agent_D said:


> i'll run it at 1280x1024 with 16xAF in the near future, gonna get a X1950 Pro soon hopefully. gonna try to get the processor to FX-62 speed when new heatsink arrives in a day or two and the new fans.
> 
> i havent seen less than 25-30, usually 35-50



Hey, that's a great framerate, mine drops to the lower 20's when there are too many enemies on screen at one time, like when fighting near an Oblivion gate.


----------



## Agent_D (Nov 7, 2006)

hmm, weird, when i fight near a gate it always stays smooth, ive only seen it drop below 20 a few times. im using catalyst 6.10, for chipset and video. i need to get a soundblaster x-fi sometime soon, want better sound anyways, but the extra couple FPS will be nice too lol.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 7, 2006)

Must be all the HDR effects going on near those gates, I was thinking of trying the "fake HDR" mod, but it seems you loose a lot of performance and the results aren't nearly as good looking as when using real HDR.

Anyway, it's time for the mod of the week 

Open Cities - Chorrol



> Turn Chorrol into a Morrowind style city! This mod brings Chorrol into Tamriel world so no loading is required when entering the city.



What this mod does is load the whole city of Chorrol on your main world map, so you can enter and exit freely without the need for loading, be careful as this mod is not compatible with any other mods that modify the original Chorrol, you may want to move your loot from your Chorrol house (if you own it) to somewhere else before applying this mod as well, just to be sure none of it will be erased.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 8, 2006)

How much frames do you drop when you have HDR enabled?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 9, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> How much frames do you drop when you have HDR enabled?



Dunno frankly, maybe about 15~20% less FPS? Will test as soon as I get home


----------



## Agent_D (Nov 9, 2006)

hahahahaha holy crapola, www.hardocp.com read their review on the 8800gtx and gts, it played oblivion like a freakin champ, everything on max settings at 1600x1200 with AA and AF and HDR, absolutely insane.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 10, 2006)

The Knights of the Nine expansion as just been announced to be released for PC on December 4, 2006, w00t!

http://pc.ign.com/articles/745/745043p1.html

Only 9.99 for the download version


----------



## Agent_D (Nov 10, 2006)

x1950 pro's can be had at allstarshop.com for 189$ now, made by asus.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 10, 2006)

The Asus X1950 Pro is the "Vanilla" though.  They don't have the Rage Theater chip for (A)VIVO, and I really need it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> The Asus X1950 Pro is the "Vanilla" though.  They don't have the Rage Theater chip for (A)VIVO, and I really need it.



Can it be unlocked? That would be a sweet deal for under $200


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 10, 2006)

None of the X1950Pros can be unlocked to anything (more shaders/pipes etc.) since it's a new PCB and new core (RV570, not R580). And you can't unlock the feature either since it's a chip on the PCB that controls it, and Asus doesn't have the chip on.

ALSO: Asus doesn't include the CrossFire Bridges in their bundle, so it will be hard to get one.


----------



## Agent_D (Nov 10, 2006)

psh, damn asus, well decent deal for anyone that just wants a basic 1950 pro.

i think i'll try to get the HIS 1950pro, higher clocks on memory and core than reference and others, from the review i read it was decently faster than a normal clocked one.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 10, 2006)

Good cooler too. I really don't care about factory overclocked cards since you can overclock by ATI Tool anyways, but higher stock clocks and best cooling, why not?

EDIT: One more until 4,000! I'm not posting anymore for like a week, it looks sik at 3,999.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice, I barely reached my 1000th post two days ago 

So guys, are you getting the Knights of the Nine expansion? At $9.99 it sure sounds tempting to me


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 11, 2006)

4,000!

Yeah, I might get it, but I'm not even far in the game, so I don't know if it would be worth it.


----------



## Canuto (Nov 11, 2006)

OMFG!!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 14, 2006)

More info on the Knights of the Nine expansion:

http://pc.ign.com/articles/745/745711p1.html

Looks like have to dedicate myself to the main quest again and finish it before December 4  

Curse you BF2142! Curse you for consuming all of my time and not letting me play Oblivion! :shadedshu 

Oh well, seems I'm off to take a vacation in Cyrodil for the coming weeks


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 14, 2006)

So you need to finish the main quest first?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2006)

Man, that looks like a nice expansion pack.  I am also caught on BF2142, damn, so addicting.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 14, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> So you need to finish the main quest first?



No, it's not necessary at all, but this is the perfect excuse for finally closing all those Oblivion gates popping outside every town's gates, and putting an end to the main quest, been fooling around way too long


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 17, 2006)

That's nice...I'm staying off of main quests right now, and doing many other side quests...

It's hard for me to play though since
1) Oblivion is so time-consuming
2) I'm re-hooked on Call of Duty 3
3) I'm re-playing Metroid Prime for GameCube to get ready to Metroid Prime 3 on Wii
4) I just got Splinter Cell: Double Agent for PS2
5) Original Super Mario Bros. is soo addicting


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 19, 2006)

Anyone else getting the Knights of the Nine expansion? It looks great from what I can tell, and adds many more hours to the unfinishable Oblivion.

OK, one quick question...should I join the Dark Brotherhood? ...or something like that...


----------



## thecandyman123 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Oblivion PolyGone Overhaul vs Oldblivion*

Is Oblivion PolyGone Overhaul better than Oldblivion?
If not can you use them both at the same time?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 27, 2006)

Is there anything in the ReadMe file that says there are problems with the two interacting? If not, it _should_ be okay to use both.

Welcome to TPU! And sorry for the late response (got back from vacation).


----------



## Godsmak (Dec 1, 2006)

The NOT9 xpak is rather cool. It is, however (not to spoil anything), rather small in-comparison to what a xpak usually is for games. It is a very fun storyline, especially for "Good" or "Lawful" alignment chars. For $9.99, I would say it is defin on par with the price.

Also, this is a great thread. Just to add, for anyone with Dual Core processors, make sure you enable the Dual Core settings in the .ini. I got ATLEAST 10FPS boost outdoors. I'm running full detail, everything up (except shadows on trees/grass), with a couple visual enhancing mods, with my x1300 at 35+ FPS outdoors (1024x768 res). I haven't tried the Optimized Obliv file from page 20 either, will try it when I get home. 

I love this game, there is so much that they could do to it. Like unlock the other bordering realms for a new expansion.. etc. And even as far as a MMO, if Bethesda would get into the MMO market and present something like this, holy smokes... I think they would put Blizz to shame.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, unlocking some of the borders would be great for adding expansions and opening up a new world.  Hopefully Bethesda Softworks makes an MMO RPG Series too, but The Elder Scrolls are great as a single-player game anyway.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 2, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Yeah, unlocking some of the borders would be great for adding expansions and opening up a new world.  Hopefully Bethesda Softworks makes an MMO RPG Series too, but The Elder Scrolls are great as a single-player game anyway.



Care for what you wish, most MMORPGs are ruined by scores of teens, leading sometimes to a subpar experience, I agree The Elder Scrolls should remain single player, as a safe haven from external factors like slow servers or ppl who may ruin your gaming experience.

Man, I have barely had free time to play these days, I have to move in some days and are really busy packing stuff and visiting friends and family to say goodbye; I even dunno at this moment if I'll be able to play games or visit the forum in a long time, I intend to take some of my PC parts with me like the mobo, mem, proc, vidcard and HDDs, but I'll have to buy new accessories, speakers, case, monitor and whatnot once I move to my new home, gotta leave most stuff behind and only take some clothing and vital things with me 

Anyway, there's a mod that lets you explore beyond Cyrodiil borders, well, it removes the invisible barrier that keeps you from going over the mountains and other regions, though you'll find nothing beyond that:

http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=3578

It's called Borderless Cyrodiil, I heard some ppl are making mods so you may get to some places in Morrowind, Hammerfell, Valenwood and many other places in Tamriel; I'll tell you about these mods once ppl release them 

This is an excellent thread to find some new mods as well:

http://www.nirnroot.planetelderscro...e/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=29

I'm sorry I have not contributed to this thread these past days, and I doubt I'll be able to tell you guys about new content, but hopefully that'll change once I settle in my new home, where ever that is


----------



## Godsmak (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey all,

I decided to mess around with Sony Vegas and make a little Oblivion test vid.

Heres the link: 
http://www.pvpftw.com/ftpfolder/Godsmak/oblivwowtest.zip

What you're seeing is me fighting nearly endless mobs in some dungeon, I swear there was like 40 of them, or they were ressing each other, god I dunno, but I had to run and heal up like 4 times and everytime I cameback, there were more Necros. This is the first time I have really lagged in Obliv, with full detail on and fraps at 60FPS going  . It also has a short little WoW section of me messing around on my fury warrior, nothing special, used to have some amazing vids but lost in a format 

200ish megs, enjoy music from Disturbed and Breaking Benjamin (no it isn't headache metal, trust me, you will enjoy).


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Guys guess who's' getting Oblivion in a couple of hours...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't know, who?

Btw, I just restarted a new save in Oblivion, so I'm back to Level 2.

But, Gears of War and Rainbow Six: Vegas on the Xbox 360 have been taking up my time...


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Guys guess who's' getting Oblivion in a couple of hours...



a pirate copy version


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I don't know, who?
> 
> Btw, I just restarted a new save in Oblivion, so I'm back to Level 2.
> 
> But, Gears of War and Rainbow Six: Vegas on the Xbox 360 have been taking up my time...



Me lol 

So anything i should know?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 23, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Me lol
> 
> So anything i should know?



It's long, you can go anywhere, um...it's long. And it's like a 2nd life...get ready to get away from your own life.

Oh yea, download the mods  recommended here, and Ketxxx's optimized file on pg. 20.


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Me lol
> 
> So anything i should know?



stop using pirated versions


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> It's long, you can go anywhere, um...it's long. And it's like a 2nd life...get ready to get away from your own life.
> 
> Oh yea, download the mods  recommended here, and Ketxxx's optimized file on pg. 20.



Ok thanks 

If i get stuck I'll stop by here.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 23, 2006)

You won't get stuck...it's so open ended.  If you don't feel like doing a hard mission, do some side quests or something.  I haven't even done story yet on my new character...all side.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

I see it must be really fun


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 23, 2006)

So when are you getting it?


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

Mine always crashes after playing it after half an hour  I've given up on that game, even AFTER a format.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

It's one of the very few games I DIDN'T pirate  I've had it for a little over a year now. Not sure exactly. I ran it on max everything apart from shadows and at 1280x1024


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> So when are you getting it?



1h:30min and it's mine


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

Canuto said:


> 1h:30min and it's mine



(the time the download takes)


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

I just noticed you're going to try running it on an X550. Do you want me to call the fire department now or...?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

It'll be alright you'll see, this card never ceases to surprise me


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

Just like my good old X1300 512MB. I love that thing 

Nice overclock on your CPU


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah.. it burned two weeks ago :shadedshu

The new is at 3.5Ghz now it'll get to 3.72Ghz when I'm not lazy


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

As in...died?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

As in smelled funny and died...


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

That's what your X550 will do in Oblivion  lol....ouch. I can't even get mine past 3.1GHz on this board. What's worse is the higher it clocks the WORSE the performance gets. WTF IS UP WITH THAT?!!?1/!11/111!?!??!!11one!!/1?!!!/!1?!?!!!?1one!!?!?!1eleven!11

As long as I can load BF2 fast enough I'm happy. It's my No.1 game. I wish I could get my CPU as fast as yours and load even faster


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Calm down your mobo wasn't supposed to clock at all. But if you had a new bios with OC panel in it perhaps...


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

If you manage to find one I will...say you are God in my sig? lol, don't worry. There are no BIOS's for this board. It is officially 100% gay.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

You could make one 
Nop too risky.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

Don't have a clue how 

I suppose you can't really push a board beyond it's physical limitations. And this board is like an old man in a wheelchair. He's not running the London Marathon any time soon.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

He's legs ain't but his arms are a different story..


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

10 minutes


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 23, 2006)

You are downloading it huh?

And btw, just download the Optimized File and other mods that will make it run easily.  I'm sure 1024x768 will be alright at least.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Nah I'm going straight for 1280*1024 low settings 

How do i make the optimized file work?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Going to install


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

Casheti said:


> I just noticed you're going to try running it on an X550. Do you want me to call the fire department now or...?



i already called the fire department, police, airforce, army, navy, and the anti nuclear radiation team, i bet it's going to be a hell of a blast


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

No it won't... I'm praying.

What about some screenshots later?


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

Canuto said:


> No it won't... I'm praying.
> 
> What about some screenshots later?



i wll post pics of the blast (this is if the nuclear radiation don't get me 1st)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 23, 2006)

Canuto said:


> No it won't... I'm praying.
> 
> What about some screenshots later?



Take some screenshots, but make sure FRAPS is running so we know if you got over 5 FPS...

LOL, j/k


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok 

Later...


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

i warned him


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Wow i love the game i just got outside.
I've been playing it windowed at 800*600 with everything on high, it looks great  but now I'm going to drop the eye candy a bit to get more FPS's.

Here's some screenshots(i know X550 sucks )
















Ok guys now what do i do next?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Are they that horrible that no one's willing to look at them?


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> lmao cus we all have $700 AUD in our back pockets
> 
> ...I think my entire system would only be worth like 1k AUD



Hell no man... Where did you buy your parts from? It would be worth 1.3k together man.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 23, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Are they that horrible that no one's willing to look at them?



Only 800x600? Lower than I expected...j/k


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

800*600 high settings windowed IMO looks better than 1024*768 low settings 

At least i like to play like like that...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 23, 2006)

1280x1024 w/ 2xAA (AAA as well), AF, "Fake" HDR, and some other cool mods.

Here's mine, from a long long time ago. ^^


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 23, 2006)

Canuto said:


> 800*600 high settings windowed IMO looks better than 1024*768 low settings
> 
> At least i like to play like like that...



Not really, because if you put it in a full screen, it wouldn't be great.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> 1280x1024 w/ 2xAA (AAA as well), AF, "Fake" HDR, and some other cool mods.
> 
> Here's mine, from a long long time ago. ^^



You know you're making me jealous :shadedshu  Playing at 20/15 FPS's is frustrating


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

So now where should i go? I'm out of the sewers


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 23, 2006)

Canuto said:


> So now where should i go? I'm out of the sewers



Anywhere! It's open ended.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

pt said:


> i already called the fire department, police, airforce, army, navy, and the anti nuclear radiation team, i bet it's going to be a hell of a blast



lol 






Where will Canuto live now?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

LOL Casheti I'm beginning to think infrared is right  (just kidding )

Well ok i can do whatever want uh?  I'm going to train and get to lv3 or lv4 and report back


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

Did you know there's this secret thing the people who made the game put in where the trainer pulls out an AK-47 and kills you if your fps is below 25. Watch out...


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Come again 
Who's the trainer? Sorry just started playing


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

Some people train you on certain skills e.g Heavy Armour, Light Armour, Arrows etc...


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Well that ain't true 

OMG i became a vampire  help me what do i do to reverse it?


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

You have to go have sex with another vampire. It works better if they're male.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

For real?  And where do i do that?


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

lol...


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

I know... 

Shit i have to make a huge quest just to get rid of vampirism   
I don't want to start over the game


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

Me being the safe never try anything once type, I didn't choose to go vamp. S'all good bitch. Here's a pimp slap for luck...

*pimp slap*


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

I bought a horse  but no i don't understand why is the damn animal always getting away  whenever i dismount it runs away from me


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 23, 2006)

Why does it matter if you're a vampire? On my previous save, I became a vampire on purpose.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 23, 2006)

Canuto said:


> I bought a horse  but no i don't understand why is the damn animal always getting away  whenever i dismount it runs away from me



Ahaha owned. That never happens to me...


----------



## Canuto (Dec 24, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Why does it matter if you're a vampire? On my previous save, I became a vampire on purpose.



Well i can't walk on the sunlight and i don't like having to go around murdering folks just to be able to 

One more thing i bought that keeps running away from me and every time i dismount and then mount again a shit load of guards come after me... :shadedshu


----------



## Casheti (Dec 24, 2006)

They're trying to arrest you for having an X550

The penalty is death


----------



## Canuto (Dec 24, 2006)

Lol...

Well i felt like doing the main quest I'm in Oblivion now damn it's big even with the map i feel lost.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah....just follow your nose..


----------



## Canuto (Dec 24, 2006)

It's not really that hard I'm on level 5 and I'm a vamp  (weak to fire) after this i'm getting rid of vampirism for good already got the bloodgrass i need in Oblivion.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 24, 2006)

Oblivion online would own


----------



## Canuto (Dec 24, 2006)

It's called World of Warcraft...


----------



## Casheti (Dec 24, 2006)

WoW sucks, and you have to pay for it. And by the way, it sucks.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 24, 2006)

Well it has to be paid because there are servers and people 24h on the clock working on it


----------



## pt (Dec 24, 2006)

there are those whodon't pay to play wow


----------



## Casheti (Dec 24, 2006)

But those servers aren't the same...


----------



## Canuto (Dec 26, 2006)

Hum... Level 7 

Still a Vamp :shadedshu... I can't find grand soul gems(got 2 need 3 more) cause no one talks to me and i can't buy them that way and i already stole as much as i could...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 26, 2006)

That sucks, I just restarted a new game in Oblivion, and now I'm level 2! With Blueglass Armor and Daedra Glass Armor!


----------



## Godsmak (Dec 26, 2006)

How did you get glass armor at lvl 2? Don't tell me cheats.....


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Hum... Level 7
> 
> Still a Vamp :shadedshu... I can't find grand soul gems(got 2 need 3 more) cause no one talks to me and i can't buy them that way and i already stole as much as i could...



you game addict  
you should go see who kicked your ass with a sempron in the sm2 thread


----------



## Canuto (Dec 26, 2006)

EDIT: Why you little... 

...


----------



## Canuto (Dec 26, 2006)

Back on topic i got rid of vampirism  and I'm on level 9 right now


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2006)

Canuto said:


> EDIT: Why you little...
> 
> ...



a 60€ sempron kicking a pentium d 930@3700mhz     

i will "get" obvilion one of this days too


----------



## Casheti (Dec 26, 2006)

My grandparents have a 1.8GHz Sempron. Kicks arse.


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2006)

Casheti said:


> My grandparents have a 1.8GHz Sempron. Kicks arse.



this one is clocked at 2.5


----------



## Canuto (Dec 28, 2006)

Behold the power of an X550...









Nice Screenshot that i wanted to share


----------



## Casheti (Dec 28, 2006)

Ewwwww...


----------



## Canuto (Dec 28, 2006)

Casheti<- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ->Canuto


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 28, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Behold the power of an X550...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, at least you can run it, not bad at all.

And you two need to stop filling this sticky with pages of nonsense.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok sorry Azn 

Can i keep posting my progress and Screenshots?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 30, 2006)

I finally finished the main quest 

Any suggestion on what i should do next?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 30, 2006)

You can keep posting screenshots, yeah.

And you already finished the game's story/main quest?  Do the side quests, do *anything*.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 30, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> You can keep posting screenshots, yeah.
> 
> And you already finished the game's story/main quest?  Do the side quests, do *anything*.



Yup  and I'm already Lv.32 

*Sighs* the ending is so sad...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 30, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Yup  and I'm already Lv.32
> 
> *Sighs* the ending is so sad...



How many hours have you played so far? On my new guy, I'm only a Level 2 since Rainbow Six Vegas and Gears of War on the Xbox 360 are keeping me very very busy.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 30, 2006)

Hum... I'd say about 40h I'm not sure really.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow, and you just bought (hopefully legal) the game. It is a great game. 

Anything new happen?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 30, 2006)

Nothing I'm not playing right now...

Yep it's great and addicting It's right "you won't see the light of the day...."


----------



## Canuto (Jan 1, 2007)

Just look...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jan 2, 2007)

Did you try out the Mods recommended on the previous pages of this sticky?


----------



## Canuto (Jan 2, 2007)

To tell the truth no...  
Because i'm lazy and i'll have to stop playing tomorrow as school starts, so bye bye Oblivion


----------



## Casheti (Jan 2, 2007)

Canuto said:


> To tell the truth no...
> Because i'm lazy and i'll have to stop playing tomorrow as school starts, so bye bye Oblivion



Why is everybody going back on Wednesday??


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 4, 2007)

Im playing the game on my specs and have transluscent trees, water and hair. WTF?!?!?!
and the frames are so so I was wondering if my memory is bottlenecking the game, cause the load times kinda suck and every once in a while when fast traveling or entering a building, its stops loading but the music is still playing.
with my old setup(celeron 2.6ghz, 768Megs of RAM and a 9600XT) was running better imo but shittier quality and frames.


----------



## Casheti (Jan 4, 2007)

512MB is killing your game. More ram is the answer. You can tweak the .ini file to get the most out of your ram via Oblivion.

Take a look at this

http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_1.html

Tell us what you think after you've tweaked a bit.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> Im playing the game on my specs and have transluscent trees, water and hair. WTF?!?!?!
> and the frames are so so I was wondering if my memory is bottlenecking the game, cause the load times kinda suck and every once in a while when fast traveling or entering a building, its stops loading but the music is still playing.
> with my old setup(celeron 2.6ghz, 768Megs of RAM and a 9600XT) was running better imo but shittier quality and frames.



It might be your RAM.  Did you overclock your X800XL at all? Mine gets 5900 in 3DMark05, and with some of the mods listed on previous pages, I get excellent framerates on this game.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> heres a new oblivion ini file.
> 
> changes:
> 
> ...



Here's the new .ini file that Ketxxx made a while back, so it should boost frames a bit.  And don't forget to turn VSync off, or else that will kill your frames.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 4, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> It might be your RAM.  Did you overclock your X800XL at all? Mine gets 5900 in 3DMark05, and with some of the mods listed on previous pages, I get excellent framerates on this game.




yea its Oc'ed at 447 Core and 535 mem and I got about the same in 3D Mark 05


----------



## Casheti (Jan 4, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Here's the new .ini file that Ketxxx made a while back, so it should boost frames a bit.  And don't forget to turn VSync off, or else that will kill your frames.



There's no one file that will fit all systems. Everyone needs to make their own.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 4, 2007)

well after all the tweaks and reading that Oblivion Tweaking "bible" lol I had to turn off all the shadow stuff and put the textures to small but with 2XAA it still looks decent and plays in town 20-25 FPS outside 20-25FPS and in buildings and dungeons 40-60FPS good for me untill I get my 1 GB Dual channel RAM next week


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 4, 2007)

oh and I STILL have transluscent trees and shitty water, and where the hell does Oblivion put its screen shots and the Prt Scrn button is how ya do it right?


----------



## Canuto (Jan 4, 2007)

It's disabled by default, you have two options:

1) Use fraps.

2) Go to the .ini file and enable it.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 4, 2007)

gotcha gonna find the .ini tweak


----------



## Canuto (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 4, 2007)

gotcha, thanks


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 4, 2007)

and to where exactly does it save it too because either its not working or i cant find it lol


if all fails im gettin FRAPS


edit nvm got fraps


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 4, 2007)

heres what i mean by transluscent trees and shitty water


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jan 25, 2007)

That's really weird, but besides that does everything else look fine?

Here's a really great site for mods.  It ranges from tweaking, to armor and everything else.  You might have to make an account though for some, but it takes a few minutes.  

http://www.tessource.com/


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 2, 2007)

wtf? thats damn strange.. must be a DX\driver\game install issue.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Mar 8, 2007)

This thread used to be so helpful to (me) and many others, but now it's just eh...


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm ready to play again.....Need that total update mod


----------



## Chewy (Mar 28, 2007)

you should check out this mod since your playing it on pc.. I couldnet get it installed but what it does is it makes the fonts pc friendly (the game was designed for 360 therefore has big fonts.. well here the link I'm running off to the store for a sec.

http://www.fileplanet.com/162447/160000/fileinfo/Elder-Scrolls-IV:-Oblivion---BTmod-v2.20
 I bought Strategy gUIDE AT THE AROPORT WHEN i WAS RETURNING FROM MY VACATION, it had this mod and some others in it but I wanted this one the most to work. never tried the fileplanet link going to when I get back  hopefully it works.

 It has some tips to get your guy 100% acrobatics using cliffs elc.. I'll scan it and post tommorow.


----------



## Chewy (Mar 30, 2007)

Due to Copyright laws I cannot post the scans, but I still have the links.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Mar 30, 2007)

Is that Strategy Guide worth it?  I saw that it was a huge, thick book.


----------



## Godsmak (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone check out the new Obliv expansion?


----------



## Ripper3 (May 19, 2007)

I haven't bothered with the expansions but I did add mods and stuff on. Looks awesome. Specifically a certain mod that makes water look better, more realistic, and it doesn't give a huge performance hit.
Also, for everyone done with the main quest get the Kvatch Aftermath mod. Looks brilliant, and restores Kvatch to its state pre-Oblivion-portal-opening-up-and-releasing-terrible-monsters-that-killed-and-pillaged-throughout-the-whole-town.
And I recommend that BTMod, helps readability of the fonts.

I have some screenshots on my XFire profile: xfire.com/profile/ripper3
Got everything turned up, HDR on, but no AA. Just for everybody that still hasn't tried this game in some way shape or form, just to convince you (if you can be convinced by flashy beautiful digital sunsets on the horizon of trees around the Imperial City Waterfront)


----------



## DaMulta (May 22, 2007)

Hey I found this site and it's bad-ass. All sorts of stuff.

http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=6249


----------



## DaMulta (May 22, 2007)

I have fish that bite now


----------



## DaMulta (May 26, 2007)

I think I'm going to go get the expansion pack today.


----------



## S^line (May 29, 2007)

*oblivian*

i dont understand why you people play this game
you should all jsut play runescape


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 7, 2007)

RUNESCAPE? Are you serious?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 18, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I think I'm going to go get the expansion pack today.



Just finished the Shivering Isles two weeks ago, it's a very good expansion IMHO, full of surprises  I'm sure you'll like it a lot 

Some pics for your enjoyment:


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 18, 2007)

thats on a 6800?
and a single core p4?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 18, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> thats on a 6800?
> and a single core p4?



Yes, 6800 at 425/1150 now, and P4 HT at 3.3Ghz


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 18, 2007)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes, 6800 at 425/1150 now, and P4 HT at 3.3Ghz



thanks, there's hope for me yet!
my 1950pro and dual core pD at 3.6 disappoints me... my framerates are horrible!
tell me, what optimizations do you use?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 18, 2007)

Someone should of bought me that for fathers day....But I got a cool card and I'm cool with that.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 18, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> thanks, there's hope for me yet!
> my 1950pro and dual core pD at 3.6 disappoints me... my framerates are horrible!
> tell me, what optimizations do you use?



Well, I sure can help you with that, There are lots of optimizations made by many TPU members on this very thread, try reading it from the beginning of the thread to get some nice tweaking ideas.

Here are some tweaks I posted here before:



15th Warlock said:


> Ok, here are the tweaks needed for ppl with Dual Core/HT Procs, remember, these are only for ppl with those kind of systems, and will cause instability on non-HT/single core systems:
> 
> 
> bUseThreadedBlood=1
> ...





15th Warlock said:


> Here are some tweaks for ppl with more than 1GB of RAM, these may help reduce stuttering while playing in these systems, ppl with 1 GB of RAM should stick to Ketxx original tweaked .ini file:
> 
> uInterior Cell Buffer=
> uExterior Cell Buffer=
> ...





15th Warlock said:


> Try these tweaks:
> 
> 
> iShadowMapResolution=
> ...




But above all, remember reading this whole thread, I'm sure you'll find lots of helpful tips by many TPU members, and you can make Oblivion run like a dream (well... almost )

DaMulta: A new card is a great present for father's day, I wish once I have kids they give their old man something that nice, a quad processor wouldn't be such a bad present either


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 18, 2007)

15th Warlock said:


> DaMulta: A new card is a great present for father's day, I wish once I have kids they give their old man something that nice, a quad processor wouldn't be such a bad present either



i think he means card as in hallmark, lol


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 18, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i think he means card as in hallmark, lol



Darn! Well, that's a nice present too, that's what I gave to my dad back in the day as well  

Sorry about the confusion  Du'h


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 18, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i think he means card as in hallmark, lol



Yep


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 18, 2007)

I bougth my dad the Naked Gun DVD collection  still hasn't arrived though (thanks alot Play.com and Royal Mail, you RUINED CHRISTMAS!... Urm... father's day)

Going to try those dual-core and 2GB RAM tweaks, hadn't seen them before, this thread is huge, and even with 50 posts per page, it takes ages to read, even when just skimming


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow, thanks Warlock! I had to reinstall Oblivion (a while ago), and you summarized most of the tweaks on the last page. Thanks!


----------



## archmage (Aug 14, 2007)

hi all,
       frame rate issues? ok so don.t laugh at me!  running pent 4 dual 2.6mhz agp nvidia 6800 xt with 1 mb ddr2. 
        frame rate is average 40 though i have got to 70 in dungeons but heres the but. . . i love magic, and when i get in a mage fight and theres lots of spells flying around my frame rate drops to . . 5 -(ok i said dont laugh). turned off all lighting effects and frame rate in magic battle is a pretty constant 12!!!!!   ok so i've got to upgrade- but what? i LOVE the game but just wish it both played good and looked superb at the same time- or is that being greedy?
           . . . . . . . . hungry for battle !


----------



## BTK (Sep 2, 2007)

i max oblivion 1280x1204 hdr

a64 4000+ @ 3 GHz

7900gs @ 610/1,740

25-30 fps outside

40-60 cities

60-150 inside

i like hdr>aa

aa gets a few more fps than hdr


----------



## wikk3d (Oct 31, 2007)

BTK said:


> i max oblivion 1280x1204 hdr
> 
> a64 4000+ @ 3 GHz
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Necrofire (Nov 26, 2007)

I just started playing this game after a VERY long break. I thought I would contribute a screenshot...







BTW, I get about the same as BTK @ 1680 x 1050 with grass on and everything up except AA. I keep grass off and shadows to a minimum, because 25fps is unplayable to me.


----------

